# Comprar Diamantes



## wolfy (15 Oct 2008)

Hola Amigos.

Tengo un duda. Estoy pensando en Invertir en Diamantes, No mucho pero he estado mirando en alguna Subasta por Ahí y por ejemplo he visto bastantes joyas de diamantes de los Montes de Piedad en Subasta a precio mas que razonable. (Casi diría a un precio del 30% del Valor de Mercado)

Alguien que conozca algo al respecto y me puede aconsejar.

Lo quiero como Seguro e Inversion, Nada de especular con ello. 

Un saludo


----------



## pepecuco (15 Oct 2008)

si eres joyero si, si no distinges un cuarzo tallado de un AAA1, como que no...


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Oct 2008)

pepecuco dijo:


> si eres joyero si, si no distinges un cuarzo tallado de un AAA1, como que no...



yo tambien veo chungo,que los diamantes,si son pasto de las llamas.
lo bueno,que no pitan en los aeropuertos


----------



## TRAX (15 Oct 2008)

Si el mercado del oro es una cueva de piratas, el de diamantes ni te cuento. Estamos hablando de gente que financia guerras para el control de los stocks y usa mano de obra esclava, entre otras lindezas. Invierte en Colacao.


----------



## wolfy (15 Oct 2008)

pepecuco dijo:


> si eres joyero si, si no distinges un cuarzo tallado de un AAA1, como que no...



Gracias a todos por vuestros consejos, Pero se supone que un Monte de Piedad no subasta Cuarzos como Diamantes.

Mi intencion es comprar una Joya que le he echado el Ojo de Diamantes (62 Diamantes) con una suma total de 12Ct

Por muy malos que fueran los Diamantes (Una vez extraidos de la Joya) supongo que tendran un Alto Valor. Lo que todavia no se es como podria en un momento de necesidad pasarlas a Efectivo.

Un saludo


----------



## Goyo (17 Oct 2008)

En los diamantes no influye sólo el peso como en el oro. 1.000 gramos de oro te cuestan 1.000 veces más que 1 gramo, pero en los diamantes influye el tamaño de cada diamante, la talla que tenga, etc.

Si no se es muy esperto en el tema creo que hay demasiados riesgos e incertidumbres.

Un saludo.


----------



## chameleon (18 Oct 2008)

los diamantes no valen una mierda, cada vez que encuentran un yacimiendo lo comprar para no tirar el precio abajo. se sacan toneladas y toneladas de ellos, y en cuanto los compras se deprecian porque lo que pagas son los intermediarios.

sucks


----------



## Perchas (18 Oct 2008)

la mayoria de diamantes que compras con las joyas tienen un valor aprox de 80 centimos de Euro.

anda que no pillan a pardillos de enamorados endiñandole un diamte peor que los que llevan los corta cristales.


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (19 Oct 2008)

Efectivamente, el diamante se puede ver afectado por el fuego pero para el telón de fondo del que solemos hablar en este foro -como seguro en una situación extrema- quizás tenga una ventaja importante sobre el oro. Esto es el hecho de no ser descubierto por los detectores de metal. Y esto es algo que habría que tener en cuenta en un escenario de confiscación del oro por parte del Estado.

Por otro lado, el mad-maxista que apostara por el oro seguramente que lo esconderá en sitios ajenos al peligro de las llamas con lo cual aquella desventaja del diamante quedaría descartada.


----------



## eulerian (20 Oct 2008)

*Que A Nadie Se Le Ocurra Invertir En Diamantes!!!*

Have You Ever Tried to Sell a Diamond? - The Atlantic (February 1982)

Es un articulo muy largo, unos 20 minutos para leer; pero merece la pena. El mayor scam de la historia de la humanidad. El caso de japon es buenisimo, como les metieron el timo. O como toda la maquinaria ha funcionado tan bien, con las campañas.

Lo dicho, QUE A NADIE SE LE OCURRA!!!! 

Pensar un poco, si no hay un mercado de compra venta; no es un inversion valida; te lo venden; pero no te lo comprar al mismo precio (o casi similar) al que lo compraste; luego no es un mercado. Es una estafa.


----------



## casipepito (14 Nov 2008)

*Diamantes baratos a patadas*

Se ha encontrado una forma barata de hacer diamantes indistinguibles de los naturales, y del tamaño que se quiera. 

Así que invertir en diamantes es como invertir en cristal de botella. 

Artificial diamonds - now available in extra large - environment - 13 November 2008 - New Scientist


----------



## carloszorro (5 Dic 2011)

Jim Rogers Blog: Diamonds, Sapphires, Rubies: Bullish Outlook For The Next Several Years

J.R. está recomendando invertir en diamantes ¿Alguna experiencia por aqui? Dicen que es una inversión que está proporcionando rentabilidades cercanas al 10% anuales y que las perspectivas de futuro son muy buenas.

¿Conocen algún vendedor de confianza y que ofrezca buenos precios?


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Dic 2011)

Los precios de recompra aun son bajos, pero si que es cierto, es un mercado estable que va al alza.


----------



## Eldenegro (5 Dic 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Jim Rogers Blog: Diamonds, Sapphires, Rubies: Bullish Outlook For The Next Several Years
> 
> J.R. está recomendando invertir en diamantes ¿Alguna experiencia por aqui? Dicen que es una inversión que está proporcionando rentabilidades cercanas al 10% anuales y que las perspectivas de futuro son muy buenas.
> 
> ¿Conocen algún vendedor de confianza y que ofrezca buenos precios?



El joyero del barrio suele hacer buenos precios, pero para diamantes me han dicho que lo mejor es conseguirse contactos en Amberes


----------



## landasurf (5 Dic 2011)

El Andorrano vende diamantes: Diamantes


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Dic 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Jim Rogers Blog: Diamonds, Sapphires, Rubies: Bullish Outlook For The Next Several Years
> 
> J.R. está recomendando invertir en diamantes ¿Alguna experiencia por aqui? Dicen que es una inversión que está proporcionando rentabilidades cercanas al 10% anuales y que las perspectivas de futuro son muy buenas.
> 
> ¿Conocen algún vendedor de confianza y que ofrezca buenos precios?



Buenas tardes

El margen de compra-venta es grande todavia aunque se espera que vaya bajando. Suele ser sobre un 20% y encima tienes que añadir el IVA.
Es una buena inversion si lo miras como una joya que se puede lucir, con el paso de los años se vuelve a certificar (unos 100-150€ de media) y se puede vender a un precio , si todo sigue como hasta ahora, bueno.

Viendo tus post y algunas de tus opinones, con el diamante no se puede tradear, es más comparable a la plata física aunque con mucho más valor. 

En definitiva... una opción más.

Un saludo


----------



## carloszorro (5 Dic 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> El margen de compra-venta es grande todavia aunque se espera que vaya bajando. Suele ser sobre un 20% y encima tienes que añadir el IVA.
> Es una buena inversion si lo miras como una joya que se puede lucir, con el paso de los años se vuelve a certificar (unos 100-150€ de media) y se puede vender a un precio , si todo sigue como hasta ahora, bueno.
> ...



Buenas.

No, no, la idea es para invertir a muy largo plazo, tengo poca información sobre el tema por eso pregunto, leí por algún lado que se están agotando los yacimientos y que cada vez hay que mover más tierra para extraer los diamantes, parece interesante el tema, aunque claro, los márgenes son enormes y si le sumamos el IVA...

Veo que en tu tienda ya se pueden conseguir desde 298 euros.

Gracias por informarnos.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Dic 2011)

Cayo largo dijo:


> Bueno, parece que los de tener las cosas en la mano somos unos vendemonedas, trolls. multis etc...
> Ahora los diamantes son algo interesante pero no para tradear.
> Esto es como las monedas pero un poco mas complicado, ahora que el metal fisico va cobrando relevancia con lo cual hay mayor posibilidad de falsificacion alguna peña quiere comprar y tiene miedo.
> Pues eso, es este caso o eres gemologo o compras a una persona de confianza.
> Andorrano, gracias por estar aqui y por ser de la vieja escuela joyera.



Eso es lo que me interesa saber, si los diamantes se encuentran en la etapa de acumulación. Ahora mismo el oro o la plata están complicados, con tanta volatilidad solo los expertos pueden pillar algo. Mi pregunta es si piensan ustedes que los diamantes llevan retraso con respecto al oro o plata y se puede entrar sin sustos. No creo que sean contradicciones.


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Dic 2011)

Cayo largo dijo:


> Bueno, parece que los de tener las cosas en la mano somos unos vendemonedas, trolls. multis etc...
> Ahora los diamantes son algo interesante pero no para tradear.
> Esto es como las monedas pero un poco mas complicado, ahora que el metal fisico va cobrando relevancia con lo cual hay mayor posibilidad de falsificacion alguna peña quiere comprar y tiene miedo.
> Pues eso, es este caso o eres gemologo o compras a una persona de confianza.
> Andorrano, gracias por estar aqui y por ser de la vieja escuela joyera.



Siempre tenemos los IGI y GEA con certificado. No me importaria acumular siempre que algun dia pueda revenderlos con beneficios. Espero que entre todos podamos analizar si existe o no una oportunidad de inversion.


----------



## meanboy (5 Dic 2011)

Los diamantes han subido un 40% de media en pocos meses,
sobre todo en piedra de pocas centesimas.

Para el 2012 se espera que se estabilice o baje ligeramente.


----------



## meanboy (6 Dic 2011)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Si quieres meterte en el mercado de diamantes, unas cosas:
> 
> 1- Tienes que entender de diamantes.* A menudo vale más el tallado que el pedrusco en sí.*
> 
> ...



1- falso.
Lo más importante es lo que no se puede modificar. Color y la pureza. 
Un mal tallado siempre se puede volver a cortar.

2- Como en cualquier otro gremio el profesional vive de su clientela (no de una operación aislada) y tratandose de algo tan delicado se cuidara muy mucho de no arriesgarse a operaciones fraudulentas ya que los mismos del gremio lo apartarian del mercado.

Que el mercado esté dominado porla prestigiosa De Beers es una garantia, no como otros cárteles colombianos.

3- Los diamantes no han causado nada,
en todo caso son los gobiernos bananeros de turno quienes utilizan las rentas de las materias primas de su territorio (oro, petroleo, cocaina, cafe o lo que sea) para montar sus guerras domesticas.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (6 Dic 2011)

Mmmm no dudo que puede ser una inversión como otra, pero más difícil. 

Al final puede que ocurra como con las colecciones de sellos, que en teoría valen mucho dinero pero los herederos no encuentran quien les dé ni 100 euros.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Mmmm no dudo que puede ser una inversión como otra, pero más difícil.
> 
> Al final puede que ocurra como con las colecciones de sellos, que en teoría valen mucho dinero pero los herederos no encuentran quien les dé ni 100 euros.



Creo que si Jim Rogers habla de diamantes lo hace por dos razones, la primera puede ser una especie de peakdiamantes a la vista (disminución histórica de la producción) y por ota parte que al mercado asiático se le abra el apetito por estas piedras debido al aumento de poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Atanor (6 Dic 2011)

Como siempre la clave es diversificar y algo de dinero en diamantes no está mal, que no todo va a ser oro y plata 



carloszorro dijo:


> Creo que si Jim Rogers habla de diamantes lo hace por dos razones, la primera puede ser una especie de peakdiamantes a la vista (disminución histórica de la producción) y por ota parte que al mercado asiático se le abra el apetito por estas piedras debido al aumento de poder adquisitivo.


----------



## meanboy (6 Dic 2011)

En general la gente suele pensar que la mejor inversión es con diamantes de un tamaño superior a 0,50 quilates y certificado,
cuando en realidad los que más están subiendo son los lotes de 0,03 a 0,05 quilates.


----------



## Atanor (6 Dic 2011)

Lo mejor de los diamantes es que se puede cruzar Europa con una fortuna encima en un bolsillo y no pitan en los arcos detectores de metales


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Dic 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Creo que si Jim Rogers habla de diamantes lo hace por dos razones, la primera puede ser una especie de peakdiamantes a la vista (disminución histórica de la producción) y por ota parte que al mercado asiático se le abra el apetito por estas piedras debido al aumento de poder adquisitivo.



Me gustaria comentarte una anecdota del mercado asiatico, pero creo que es mejor que hables con un chino (si quieres con un ministro/funcionario) sobre los metales y sobre las vasijas fabricadas en serie. Te vas a llevar una sorpresa.



meanboy dijo:


> En general la gente suele pensar que la mejor inversión es con diamantes de un tamaño superior a 0,50 quilates y certificado,
> cuando en realidad los que más están subiendo son los lotes de 0,03 a 0,05 quilates.



La ventaja del certificado es que sin tener npi, puedes contrastar la autenticidad de la pieza (nº serie, anterior dueño etc.). Claro que lo pagas mas caro. Si fuesemos expertos por supuesto que optariamos por lotes, pero va a resultar complejo hacer tasaciones o fiarse del judio sin tener experiencia en el mundillo.

He visto circonitas que valen 1 centimo y otras que se venden a 100 euros, y para mi son iguales.


----------



## Atanor (6 Dic 2011)

Conoceis alguna tienda on line fiable para ir echando un vistazo a precios?


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Dic 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> Conoceis alguna tienda on line fiable para ir echando un vistazo a precios?



Hay paginas con la cotización, te copio una que me paso Herodotez.

Navega un poco que esta todo.

https://www.idexonline.com/index.asp

Diamond Trading

Demands: *1,178*
Offers:* 435,058*

Jewelry Showrooms

Items: 3.544
*Suppliers: 42*







Entre las herramientas encontraras:

*Search Diamond Retail Benchmark:* Con la tasación aproximada por la piedra (no esta nada mal) pero ... ¿quien paga eso? Encontrad a un comprador que pague la tasacion y llenamos el mercado de piedras.


----------



## jorcrams (7 Dic 2011)

Hola, alguien de este hilo podria decirme donde comprar en españa un diamante negro y en cuanto puede salir mas o menos? Muchas gracias


----------



## meanboy (7 Dic 2011)

jorcrams dijo:


> Hola, alguien de este hilo podria decirme donde comprar en españa un diamante negro y en cuanto puede salir mas o menos? Muchas gracias



tamaño aprox?


----------



## jorcrams (7 Dic 2011)

*diamante negro*

Aproximadamente de medio quilate


----------



## meanboy (7 Dic 2011)

parte de unos ~200$.

Hay que tener en cuenta que la talla para un diamante negro, aun que pueda llevar el mismo numero de facetas, no suele ser tan regular como uno blanco que busca concentrar el maximo de haces de luz en el centro.

Los DN al ser opacos, generalmente llevan tallas orientadas a buscar el máximo peso, 
esto lo consiguen aumentando la altura de la culata (culata profunda), 
lo que da en un diametro visual inferior a uno blanco.

Y otra cosa,

Los diamantes negros naturales son de origen extraterrestre, 
formados mucho antes que la tierra y no se encuentran en las kimberlitas.
Son muy raros y valiosos.
los que se comercializan son tratados con radiaciones para cambiar el color,
(no quedan radiactivos).


----------



## carloszorro (8 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Hay paginas con la cotización, te copio una que me paso Herodotez.
> 
> Navega un poco que esta todo.
> 
> ...



Hoy, con la que está cayendo y el diamond índex con un +0.12%.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Dic 2011)

Tengo que aclarar que no tengo ni idea de diamantes, estoy probando en una web Venta de diamantes certificados y pongo, al azar:

Brillante.
3,00 Kilates.
Color: J.
Pureza: IF.

Y me pone que me cuesta 78.630 € IVA incluido y que solamente hay una pieza con este formato en venta en los mercados internacionales. Increíble no?

Claro, el problema está en venderlos, comprarlos parece fácil.::


----------



## landasurf (8 Dic 2011)

Vendedores los hay por doquier. Aqui parece que tambien recompran:

Diamantes certificados de inversión | Compra Venta diamantes certificados | Inversión en diamantes certificados


----------



## carloszorro (8 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A mi me mosquea esto:
> 
> He puesto otro al azar para ver el precio.
> 
> ...



En mi caso me ahorro 23.836 € :

Los joyeros parece que ganan mucho. :S


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Dic 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> En mi caso me ahorro 23.836 € :
> 
> Los joyeros parece que ganan mucho. :S



Definitivamente el problema parece que esta en el precio burbujeado.

El catalogo marca 1000, el joyero lo vende a 800, y el que revende al joyero fiandose del spot recibe 500.

Parece bastante mala inversion teniendo en cuenta que si lo compras con certificado pagarias los 1000. Otra cosa distinta es que seas un profesional y los compres a 400 para revenderlos a 500.


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Dic 2011)

He encontrado esto:

Comprar diamante en Amberes

La bolsa de diamantes de Amberes se lo toma en serio en cuanto a la compra, es posible que pase algo similar en cuanto a la venta (recompra).

Igual hasta tenemos suerte:

Diamantes y Amberes, una antigua relacin que genera an hoy 200 millones de dlares al da - GARA

¿Algun compi asiduo a visitar Belgica podria facilitar mas info sobre estos comisionistas?

El amigo ROB nos tasa grauitamente.

DIAMOND HOUSE le ofrece una tasacin gratuita.


----------



## Atanor (9 Dic 2011)

He encontrado esta de venta en España: Diamantes talla brillante


----------



## meanboy (9 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Meanboy ¿alguna opinion/experiencia sobre donde se puede vender cercano a cotizacion piedras con o sin certificado?



Lo que yo conozco son los procesos de fabricación y la necesidad que tienen los fabricantes de que el suministro de piedras sea regular a la vez que muy preciso en calidades y tamaños, ya que los diamantes y otras piedras tienen que ajustarse especificamente a sus monturas. 

Si estás dentro del mundillo es relativamente fácil saber encontrar comprador,
ahora bién, como particular tendria que ponerme a buscar otras formas que seguro que existen.

Decir que los precios orientativos de los diamantes estan fijados en base a una lista llamada Rapaport que se va actualizando.

Busca esta palabra en google y te saldrán varias paginas interesantes.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Dic 2011)

En esta web se explican de forma sencilla y clara las 4 características del diamante; talla, color, pureza y peso.

Curso de formacin sobre el diamante - Diamondiberica.com


----------



## patilltoes (9 Dic 2011)

Otro sitio para comparar precios de diamantes certificados. Ignoro su calidad, me parece un mercado muy complejo, pero lo dejo por si a alguien le puede servir:

Search for Diamonds - Diamonds by Shape, Size, Quality & Price - Blue Nile


----------



## patilltoes (9 Dic 2011)

Y una tabla resumen con los factores relevantes.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Dic 2011)

<div style="width:410px; height: 267px; margin:10px auto;">
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0" width="410" height="267" align="middle"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"/>
<param name="movie" value="http://www.antena3.com/static/swf/A3Player.swf"/>
<param name="quality" value="high"/>
<param name="scale" value="noscale"/>
<param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff"/>
<param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/>
<param name="FlashVars" value="xml=http://www.antena3.com/videoxml/4/10/2011/09/26/00113.xml"/>
<embed src="http://www.antena3.com/static/swf/A3Player.swf" width="410" height="267" quality="high" allow******Access="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" FlashVars="xml=http://www.antena3.com/videoxml/4/10/2011/09/26/00113.xml"/></object>
<p style="font: 12px Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#F60;margin-top:0;padding-top:3px;">M&aacute;s v&iacute;deos en <a title="V&iacute;deos Antena 3" href="http://www.antena3.com/videos-online" target="_blank" style="color:#F60;">Antena3</a></p>
</div>


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Dic 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> <div style="width:410px; height: 267px; margin:10px auto;">
> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0" width="410" height="267" align="middle"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"/>
> <param name="movie" value="http://www.antena3.com/static/swf/A3Player.swf"/>
> <param name="quality" value="high"/>
> ...













Me habeis convencido, me voy a comprar un par de mini piedras standard para hacer la gracia. Pero me da que me las acabare comiendo, pero asi podre decir eh que yo tengo un GEA y un IGI.

Me aficionare como a cualquier otro hobbie, pero la cosa esta muy malita.


----------



## meanboy (9 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Me habeis convencido, me voy a comprar un par de mini piedras standard para hacer la gracia. Pero me da que me las acabare comiendo, pero asi podre decir eh que yo tengo un GEA y un IGI.
> 
> Me aficionare como a cualquier otro hobbie, pero la cosa esta muy malita.





Stop.



el maximo rendimiento a tu inversión
lo sacarás 
cuando pongas los diamantes en la piel de una mujer.



Hazlo y repetirás.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (9 Dic 2011)

*Tasación y grabado*



gamusino30 dijo:


> He encontrado esto:
> 
> Comprar diamante en Amberes
> 
> ...



Hablando de diamantes, dónde se puede tasar una joya antigua basada en diamantes?. De paso, un amigo interesado quiere grabar esta joya. No tengo ni idea, pero parece que muchos grababan con láser joyas u objetos de valor. 

Como a Bélgica no creo que acuda por eso, algún sitio nacional?. No quiere vender, solo tasar y grabar.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Me habeis convencido, me voy a comprar un par de mini piedras standard para hacer la gracia. Pero me da que me las acabare comiendo, pero asi podre decir eh que yo tengo un GEA y un IGI.
> Me aficionare como a cualquier otro hobbie, pero la cosa esta muy malita.



¿Los dos certificados son igualmente fiables?

Por lo visto el "GIA" se usa más en EE.UU y el "IGI" es más internacional.


----------



## nandogle (9 Dic 2011)

Las inversiones alternativas son negocio para el que compra y vende profesionalmente. El inexperto dominguero que busca refugio para sus calderillas es el paganini que abona los márgenes y las comisiones de los que viven de este negocio, los profesionales y los chamarileros. 
Antes de comprar diamantes primero sería conveniente conocer de primera mano la realidad de venderlos siendo un particular. En mi opinión, cuando compras el vendedor te dice que haces la inversión mas segura posible y bla... bla... bla... , cuando vendes tus diamantes son muy malos los hay mucho mejores, hay sobreoferta y mercado está muy mal y bal.. bla... bla...


----------



## meanboy (9 Dic 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Los dos certificados son igualmente fiables?
> 
> Por lo visto el "GIA" se usa más en EE.UU y el "IGI" es más internacional.



totalmente fiables los dos.

Si tuviera que invertir en diamantes me plantearia la cuestión de la siguiente forma.

- puedo pagar lo excepcional?
si la respuesta es NO pasaremos a la otra.

- cual es el tamaño más demandado en el mercado?
Lo más "comercial" por glamour es el diamante talla brillante de 1quilate.

- que calidad se considera buena sin tener que pagar lo más plus?
que sea color blanco (H o HI),
y una pureza minima SI,
aun que también puede encontrarse algún I con inclusiones fuera del centro facilmente camufable en montado.

. la talla siempre tiene que ser de 'muy buena a excepcional'.

PD. a partir de éstas calidades el ojo no es capaz de distinguir calidades superiores que le doblan en precio.


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Hablando de diamantes, dónde se puede tasar una joya antigua basada en diamantes?. De paso, un amigo interesado quiere grabar esta joya. No tengo ni idea, pero parece que muchos grababan con láser joyas u objetos de valor.
> 
> Como a Bélgica no creo que acuda por eso, algún sitio nacional?. No quiere vender, solo tasar y grabar.



El andorrano seguro que te lo tasa sin compromiso, asi aprovechas para preguntarle por el bullion, y lo de grabar posiblemente tambien.


----------



## gamusino30 (10 Dic 2011)

meanboy dijo:


> totalmente fiables los dos.
> 
> Si tuviera que invertir en diamantes me plantearia la cuestión de la siguiente forma.
> 
> ...



¿El kilate de esas caracteristicas rondara a la alza los 1000 pavos no?. 

Para hacer la gracia y probar la compra-venta entre particulares igual sirve un GIA - IGI de 0.19 ct. En ebay todo lo que tenga certificado se vende, otra cosa es que se saque algo de beneficio, ya iremos viendo.


----------



## meanboy (10 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿El kilate de esas caracteristicas rondara a la alza los 1000 pavos no?.



Ahora no dispongo del precio exacto pero
1D talla Brillante de estas caracteristicas esta alrededor de 6-7000 euros,
a veces se puede encontrar un precio menor de algun despistado que lo haya adquirido tiempo atrás y/o tenga necesidad de vender.

En momentos de crisis la falta de liquidez entre profesionales suele ser habitual realizar pagos a proveedores en oro y diamantes.




> Para hacer la gracia y probar la compra-venta entre particulares igual sirve un GIA - IGI de 0.19 ct. En ebay todo lo que tenga certificado se vende, otra cosa es que se saque algo de beneficio, ya iremos viendo.



Ya nos contarás.


----------



## gamusino30 (10 Dic 2011)

meanboy dijo:


> Ahora no dispongo del precio exacto pero
> 1D talla Brillante de estas caracteristicas esta alrededor de 6-7000 euros,
> a veces se puede encontrar un precio menor de algun despistado que lo haya adquirido tiempo atrás y/o tenga necesidad de vender.
> 
> ...



Jodo, un kilazo entonces. Por lo que entiendo, es habitual comprar la piedra como regalo, utilizarla durante 3 o 4 años y luego recuperar la inversion o parte de ella. Muy arriesgado invertir con afan de lucro.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Dic 2011)

Diamantes como inversión

Puede sonar contradictorio, pero gran parte de la belleza de los diamantes encanta a los inversores no por su simbolismo romántico, sino por su practicidad.

Su valor no está directamente ligado al costo del mercado, haciendo de ellos un instrumento financiero que retiene su costo en épocas de recesión, y que incremente durante períodos inflacionarios. De esta manera, invertir en diamantes, es como invertir en objetos cotidianos.

Sin embargo, esta inversión acarrea sus inconvenientes. Los diamantes son fáciles de comprar pero difíciles de vender.

Las grandes estafas y fraudes han hecho que los joyeros sean más aprensivos y por lo tanto los diamantes más raros y de mayor calibre tienen mejores posibilidades de ser comprados. Esto no quiere decir que su diamante no va a ser comprado, sino que le va a tomar más tiempo.

También influye la oferta y la demanda en la venta, un diamante azul puede llevar al menos cinco años para doblar su costo, y la relación de los diamantes blancos con los de colores es de 10,000 a 1 para los de colores.

Tips

Siempre es conveniente comprar al por mayor o cerca del costo por mayor. Si el costo del diamante es de 5 a 10 por ciento mayor que el del mercado, es recomendable seguir buscando. Vaya a un joyero de reputación que venda diamantes IGA certificados. IGA es el Instituto de Gemología de América, considerado una de las mayores autoridades en cuanto a gemas se refiera.

Fondos del diamante

Los fondos que capitalizan el valor a largo plazo y apreciación de los diamantes son otra forma de invertir en estas preciosas piedras, pero todavía se necesita de mucho dinero para entrar en el juego.

El fondo de diamantes de la KPR requiere una inversión mínima de US$ 250.000, y de US$ 1.000.000 en el Diamond Circle Capital por cada piedra.

El objetivo del Diamond Circle Capital PLC’s, con cede en Londres, es producir la apreciación a largo plazo de su cartera de diamantes. Para esto, la compañía invierte en grandes, raros, y pulidos diamantes blancos de alta calidad.

Concluyendo, los diamantes han probado que pisan fuerte en la economía, manteniendo sus costos en las peores épocas financieras. No obstante, no están al alcance de todos.


----------



## JorgeJuan (7 Abr 2012)

Como experta en el mundo del diamante y las piedras preciosas voy a dar mi opinión. 
En primer lugar decir que los diamantes negros son de muy poco valor y si la compra se realiza buscando solo el deseo de tener un diamante de ese color pues perfecto.
El diamante como inversión (lo digo en la medida que he visto algún comentario al respecto) no es rentable salvo que se pertenezca a este sector en el que se realizan compras y venta de manera diaria por personal muy muy profesional. 
Os invito a ver algún comentario que considero de interés para que todo el mundo sea consciente lo que es el mundo del diamante.
http//www.diamantesdecompromiso.com/blog
Un saludo


----------



## JorgeJuan (7 Abr 2012)

*No confundir deseo con Inversión*



carloszorro dijo:


> Diamantes como inversión
> 
> Puede sonar contradictorio, pero gran parte de la belleza de los diamantes encanta a los inversores no por su simbolismo romántico, sino por su practicidad.
> 
> ...




Como todo en la vida hay que analizarlo con frialdad. Dedicándome como me dedico a los diamantes debo de decir que los diamates son inversión exclusivamente para los comerciantes. Los diamantes para joyas hay que disfrutarlos como tal pero NUNCA buscando que esa joya nos vaya a dar réditos, esto irá claramente en contra de lo que es una inversión real. Si se compra un diamante en una joyería con una pretensión distinta del sentido del diseño de una joya con un diamante nos equivocaremos con nuestro dinero. 
Aquí podeis ver una pequeña historia de los diamantes y ver el camino tan enorme existente desde que se extrae hasta que llega al consumidor.


----------



## gemologo (30 Abr 2012)

Hola
Soy gemólogo especializado en diamantes con 30 años de experiencia.
Leo muchas estupideces sobre la industria del diamante, principalmente por ignorancia.

Saludos


----------



## rory (30 Abr 2012)

gemologo dijo:


> Hola
> Soy gemólogo especializado en diamantes con 30 años de experiencia.
> Leo muchas estupideces sobre la industria del diamante, principalmente por ignorancia.
> 
> Saludos



Pues para saber tanto no dices gran cosa.


----------



## davidruiz (21 Jun 2012)

Hola todos.

He visto el hilo y me he registrado, perdonad por no haber leido mucho pero os puedo orientar en el tema totalmente si lo deseais.
Estoy como Broker Autorizado en Diamantes, basicamente mi empresa esta en la bolsa de diamantes de Tel Aviv, NY y HK.

Si quereis hacer preguntas concretas podre contestarlas con rigor siempre que entre dentro de mi campo, el negocio de los diamantes es amplio y no se abarca entero pero si sois inversionistas y os interesa al menos conocer como se hace, en ello es donde puedo explicaros como funciona el negocio al menos como en mi caso trabajamos con los clientes que quieren invertir en diamantes pulidos.

Saludos para todos


----------



## cnk57 (21 Jun 2012)

La principal pregunta es:

¿qué tipo de diamante sería considerado el más estándar:

+ que pueda seguirse su cotización (igual que puede seguirse la onza de oro)
+ que tenga "liquidez" (compra-venta inmediate)
+ que tenga poca volatilidad o la mínima posible (pocas oscilaciones en precio)?

¿se paga IVA?
¿cuáles son los spreads: bid/ask para ese supuesto diamante tipo?


----------



## davidruiz (21 Jun 2012)

cnk57 

Contesto rapido por lo que no tomes todo al pie de la letra.

Mi parte de Broker es con diamantes fisicos y pulidos que son los utilizados en las inversiones generalmente, es lo que esta en las bolsas de diamantes, pero es algo fisico. Tienes que tener esa diferencia muy clara para a partir de ahi entender como funciona.

Si lo que quieres es online no puedo decirte mucho, sorry.


Dentro de los diamantes estan los diamantes brutos o pulidos, en los brutos no se puede invertir esta reservado a las empresas asi que para las personas solo nos queda los diamantes pulidos.

Cuando se pule el diamante pasa al mercado ya sea para las joyerias, bolsas de diamantes internacionales, inversores, particulares .... por lo que si compras un diamante en una joyeria practicamente es el ultimo eslabon de la cadena.

+ que pueda seguirse su cotización (igual que puede seguirse la onza de oro)


Si se puede seguir, hay sitios oficiales te paso:

Es el Rapaport

Diamonds.net

He de comentarte que los indices no es online es decir si lo quieres tienes que pagarlo asi son no me preguntes el porque eso ya ... , van por subscripcion si quieres luego te paso otros, evidentemente si eres un cliente necesitas el indice cada vez que te apetezca eso te lo dan todos los brokers pero al no estar en el negocio no creo que te lo den si lo consigues pues no he dicho nada.


+ que tenga "liquidez" (compra-venta inmediate)

Al ser fisico eso no es posible hacerlo inmediantemente porque no se puede vender si no se tiene. Tienes que tener un comprador recuerda que es algo una piedra.
La mejor manera para ello es que tu no tengas la custodia del diamante ya que solo lo quieres como inversion no para tenerlo en tu casa o tu banco por ejemplo.
Al no tener la custodia del diamante tu solo tienes que dar la orden de venta a tu broker y en ese instante tu diamante se pasa a la bolsa de diamantes, esto no tiene ningun coste ni demora ya que no hay que esperar a que tu mandes el diamante a la bolsa con sus gastos, etc etc o que te tengas que buscar la vida para venderlo igual 1 diamante lo vendes a la joyeria pero si tienes que vender rapido unos cuantos cientos de miles de $ ya la cosa cambia, pero claro esta hay que evaluar muy bien las cosas y para que quieres los diamantes.

+ que tenga poca volatilidad o la mínima posible (pocas oscilaciones en precio)?

Eso lo puedes ver en el Rapaport directamente


----------



## davidruiz (24 Jun 2012)

Mas lugares oficiales donde seguir los indices de los Diamantes

www.idexonline.com
Polished Prices

Para hacer inversiones en diamantes os aconsejo solo los que se pueden seguir por los indices ya que es los que estan regulados y se trabajan en las bolsas internacionales de diamantes, tambien hay mercado de diamantes especiales como los diamantes los coloreados y demas pero sin ser expertos en diamantes, coleccionistas, etc es mas arriesgado ya que el precio no es facil fijar y estariamos hablando de unos diamantes que pueden empezar el precio a partir de unos cientos de miles de $.

Las inversiones en diamantes pulidos esta totalmente regulada y facil de realizar, como cualquier otro tipo de inversiones solo que en España todavía no hay gran numero de inversores como puede ser el caso de la India en que ha empezado ahora practicamente todo el mundo en interesarse por ellos y estan adelantandose a otros que normalmente si tenian inversores en diamantes como CHina, USA, Israel y Japon, Amberes, etc ...


----------



## Rexter (24 Jun 2012)

Según tengo entendido hay que saber mucho del mercado del diamante y demás para invertir de forma más o menos segura en diamantes, si no entiendes te pueden colar cualquier mierda como si fuese lo mejor.


----------



## davidruiz (24 Jun 2012)

Alvarexter tienes que diferenciar entre comprar diamantes en las bolsas de diamantes o compra de diamantes entre particulares.
Evidentemente si quieres un diamante especial coloreado que el precio mas barato a lo mejor son 300K $ y tienes que buscar en persona el dueño de ese diamante, entonces tienes que ser un experto o buscar al experto que haga ese trabajo igual que cuando buscas comprar un cuadro de un pintor famoso.

Pero las inversiones en diamantes pulidos esta regualada, con los indices de los precios al alacanze de todos y el acceder a la bolsa de diamantes para realizar las inversiones es posible como en todas las bolsas con los brokers, solo es necesario conocer como se hace la inversion y que pueden ofrecerte los brokers de dichas bolsas, no necesitas saber de diamantes como cuando compras acciones de Starbucks no necesitas ser experto en cafe, otra cosa es que tu desees tener mas conocimientos.

Te vuelvo a dejar el link donde puedes seguir el precio de los diamantes y su mercado 

https://www.idexonline.com/index.asp

Con ello sabes perfectamente cuanto vale un diamante, teniendo el certificado GIA por delante y la referencia del precio sabes perfectamente si ese diamante esta caro o barato, pero si compras diamantes sin certificados y a particulares entonces tendrias que correr tu con el riesgo de saber que estas comprando.


----------



## davidruiz (26 Jun 2012)

CERTIFICADOS GIA

web oficial Gemological Institute Of America

En el site oficial teneis todo lo necesario para saber como trabaja el laboratorio y certifica los diamantes, cada diamante que compreis tendría que tener este certificado para saber exactamente que diamante teneis en las manos y marcar el precio y poder compararlo con el resto en el mercado. Hay otros certificados pero este es el mas común y nunca se separa del diamante, en caso de custoria el certificado permanece en la caja de seguridad del banco junto al diamante y se manda una copia al dueño del diamante pero nunca el original que estará siempre con el diamante.


----------



## davidruiz (1 Jul 2012)

Normalmente es España la gente compra un diamante sea una joyeria, internet o lo busca a particulares y subastas, esto es lo clasico en España y a la hora de venderlo haces lo mismo pero al reves, esto es muy lento y tampoco se puede realizar con bastante volumen de diamantes ya que cuesta tiempo y esfuerzo hacer que te lo compren de esa manera.
Hay otras alternativas que se ofrecen a los inversores extranjeros y ahora es lo que se está intentando traer tambien a los demás paises para que la inversion de diamantes sea acequible a todos facilmente. 
Los servicios de custodia como he comentado anteriormente solventan todo ese problema ya que los diamantes quedan en las cajas de seguridad del banco a nombre del propietario pero en uno de los bancos acordados en las ciudades donde este la bolsa de diamantes por lo que ya tiene un lugar donde guardarse pero a la hora de dar la orden de venta esos diamantes pasan a la bolsa internacional de diamantes inmediantamente siendo disponibles para todo el mundo y al precio de salido marcado, por lo que no tiene que pensar en buscar los compradores ni en que precio le darán cada uno y en cualquier momento se puede recurrir a sus diamantes y hacerlo por la via normal y clasica por lo que un inversor que quiera tener una buena cartera de diamantes y rapidez en venta es la mejor via, luego se puede tener algún diamante siempre en casa ya sea por puro placer u otros motivos pero para alguien que desee unas inversiones interesantes y con posibliades rapidas de liquidez los servicios de custoda son lo mas apropiado para ello.
Al fin y al cabo es parecido a realizar una inversion en oro con respaldo solo que en este caso es totalmente transparente y el diamante tiene dueño con nombres y apellidos y el diamante se sabe en que banco esta y si el cliente lo desea tiene el derecho a ver su diamante guardado en la caja de seguridad cada vez que lo pida.


----------



## piru (2 Jul 2012)

*diamantes no es dinero*

Los diamantes no son una buena idea para el madmax. Cuando realmente los necesitas dependes de que un desconocido te los reconozca, no te diga que son trozos de culos de botella, y te quiera dar algún papelito de colores a cambio:
Casablanca (minuto 7):
Casablanca - Parte 1 - YouTube


Sin embargo el oro lo reconoce prácticamente todo el mundo y puedes comprar pan directamente con él, sin necesidad de cambiarlo por papelitos de colores:
Gold for bread in Zimbabwe | Peace . Gold . Liberty | Ron Paul 2012


----------



## JorgeJuan (9 Jul 2012)

*Diamantes de Inversión.*

*DIAMANTES DE INVERESION*, ¿REALIDAD O TIMO?

En relación al artículo leido decir simplemente que la ignorancia no tiene límites, y este es el mayor pecado existente. Toda mi vida dedicándome a los diamante y me da pena que exista gente que siga y siga insistiendo en su existencia para el común de los mortales. Este Sr. habla del RAPAPORT pero no dice que sobre los precios del RAPAPORT los profesionales tenemos descuentos y que si tenemos que comprar a un cliente un diamante lo compraremos por debajo del precio que nos hacen en cualquiera de las bolsas del mundo. Es decir, si alguien compra un diamante H-VS1 (GIA, pq otro la mayor parte de los profesionales los cotizamos muy por debajo) con un 30% de descuento y te ofrecen uno igual fuera de lo que son tus necesidades lo pagaremos entre un 40 o 50% por debajo del _*RAPAPORT*_.
Los *DIAMANTES* son para lo que son, para joyería y para quienes nos dedicamos a este negocio. Pensar que un particular como algunos van diciendo por ahí pueden comprar en determinadas páginas web diamantes de inversión y que su precio se incrementará entre un 3 y un 15 % anual es un auténtico FRAUDE muy parecido al de los sellos.
Hoy en día, y si alguien tiene un poquito de experiencia, sabrá que en Amberes (*bolsa más importante del mundo en diamantes*) los malyoristas existentes no quieren comprar por encima del 50% sobre precio de RAPAPORT los diamantes que les llegan.
Un saludo


----------



## davidruiz (11 Jul 2012)

Evidentemente los precios para los inversores tambien estan por debajo del Rapaport, cuando se pasa el listado de precios de las piedras está como bien habras visto en otros lugares el precio Rapaport y el % de diferencia con ese precio y dependiendo de cada piedra tiene un descuento diferente que puede llegar perfectamente en algunas al 50% de diferencia.

Lo que hagan las webs online pues dependera de cada una, yo las que he visto en España y he contactado con ellos la mayoria me han sido de fiar pero claro que el precio es mas caro ya que ellos a veces ni tienen el diamante y tienen que enviarselos sus mayoristas y por supuesto no te lo venden mas barato que el precio de Rapaport.


----------



## davidruiz (11 Jul 2012)

Si lo deseas JorgeJuan por privado puedo enviarte los precios que se ofrecen para ver la diferencia y juzgarlos correctamente y sobre el tema de los diamantes talvez sea solo para joyeria en España pero personas que quieren diamantes para su cartera estan por todos lados solo que en España no se lleva el tema y esta a años de diferencia todavia. Mientras aqui solo se invierte en oro en otros lugares no.

Un saludo


----------



## Stopford (12 Jul 2012)

eulerian dijo:


> Have You Ever Tried to Sell a Diamond? - The Atlantic (February 1982)
> 
> Es un articulo muy largo, unos 20 minutos para leer; pero merece la pena. El mayor scam de la historia de la humanidad. El caso de japon es buenisimo, como les metieron el timo. O como toda la maquinaria ha funcionado tan bien, con las campañas.
> 
> ...



Oigan, a pesar de ser del 82 es un excelente artículo, honestamente de los más interesantes que he leído en algún tiempo....


----------



## davidruiz (17 Jul 2012)

Es un mercado de compra ventas normalmente en las bolsas de Amberes, China, NY, Israel, India, etc pero tambien en inversores y particulares de todo el mundo que invierte, vende y compra diamantes. Que los españoles sigan sin querer entrar no significa que el resto del mundo invierta en diamantes y participe de ello. Como toda inversion es rentable o no según muchas cosas y una de ellas en este caso en particular es buscar los diamantes al mejor precio y tener tambien luego posibilidad de venta


----------



## JorgeJuan (23 Jul 2012)

*Diamantes de inversion ¿mito o realidad*

*DIAMANTES DE INVERSION*​
Cada vez que leo algo sobre los mal llamados DIAMANTES DE INVERSION reconozco que me pongo malo. Lo siento pero creo tener derecho a dar mi opinión profesional.

No hace mucho en Amberes estuve cenando con un sigtholder. Estuvimos hablando de la situación económica de Europa y del posible declive de la economía mundial. El afirmaba sin ambages que esta situación bajo ningún concepto es buena para el negocio. Todos sabemos, me decía, que el oro tiene un valor líquido inmediato, siendo por tanto un refugio en momentos de inseguridad monetaria. Todos pensaban que el oro volvería a cotizar a precios cercados a 1000$ la onza pero se ha afianzado en los 1.600. Pero, y como me decía, lo mejor del oro es su liquedez a precios de mercado al cotizar las 24 horas del día en la bolsa de Londres.

Yo le comenté que de una u otra forma los diamantes son igualmente líquidos, pero a sus 76 años, y con la experiencia sobre sus hombros me contestó que esa liquidez es total y absolutamente ficticia. Y me decía, Jorge, tú has comprado hoy 100 mil dólares y quien te lo ha vendido ha ganado. Si tú lo quieres vender hoy habrás perdido, como mínimo, el beneficio que ganó quien te los vendió. Y te lo comprará sólo si los necesita y le viene bien. No tiene la más mínima obligación de recomprartelos. Pero si tú compras hoy el oro y lo quieres vender siempre tendrás quien te lo compre con una pérdida mínima si vas a alguien que esté dentro de los circuitos semioficiales; no en oficinas de COMPRO ORO. La VENTAJA DE LOS DIAMANTES se remite a que, a diferencia del oro, el trasporte es relativamente sencillo y obviamente siempre tendrán un valor a diferencia de otros bienes.

Pues bien, yo soy un profesional del diamante. Compro mis diamantes en Amberes y Tel aviv fundamentalmente. Los comercializo por una doble vía, mi joyería y la venta a fabricantes y comercios de joyería. Entiendo que nadie entenderá que el usuario final por estas vías hace una inversión comprando diamantes en joyería. La inversión está pensada para lucirlos y tener un mineral que debido a sus características es atractivo y especialmente agradecido para el mundo de la joyería. Es decir, adquiere un bien de lujo con el fin de lucirlo y disfrutarlo toda una vida. ¿Acaso esto lo podemos encontrar en otro bien que nosea el oro?. Pensemos en un abrigo de piel, un coche....etc. El diamante siempre tendrá un valor, y el paso del tiempo jugará en su favor. Pero PARA NADA UNA INVERSION EN EL AMPLIO SENTIDO DE LA PALABRA.

Si yo que soy un profesional con más de 30 años de experiencia me confieso tan absolutamente sincero en este tema no puedo por menos que llamar la atención a quienes desde la distancia o con un conocimiento mucho menor al mio, incitan a la compra de este mineral. ¿Va un particular a comprar un diamante al mismo precio que yo que conozco este mundo como si en el hubiese nacido?. Recordaré a quien así piensa que la semana pasada el RAPAPORT bajó para la mayor parte de los diamantes en sus diferentes categorías. Recordaré igualmente que desde hace varios meses las transacciones reales se están haciendo a menor precio que a finales del pasado año (http://www.idexonline.com). 

Mi precursor en este tema habla sobre las diferentes bolsas existentes en el mundo. Pero yo le digo....¿Y?, ¿acaso vas allí como si fueses al mercadona y dices....porfa, me pone 4 de 1/2 cts 2 de 3cts y 1/4 y mitad de 4cts?. Todos sabemos donde está el Banco de España pero eso no quiere decir que podamos ir a por billetes.

Un saludo

Jorge Juan Joyeros
J.K. Diamonds Suppliers


----------



## carloszorro (23 Jul 2012)

¿Qué opinan sobre este artículo? 

Diamond Prices Rise Over 20% in 2011 : Pinnacle Diamonds

Habla de que los diamantes superaron en rentabilidad a practicamente todos los activos de inversión tradicionales el año pasado. También comenta que probablemente en el año 2.016 pueda haber problemas de abastecimiento.




















¿Los particulares tenemos opción a comprar con descuento en el Rapaport ese o eso está reservado solamente a profesionales? o


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Jul 2012)

Yo he pensado alguna vez invertir en diamantes, me gustaba la idea y comence a informarme, pero es bastante complicado. 
Es muy fácil que termines comprando "botella molida" si no controlas mucho


----------



## meanboy (23 Jul 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Los particulares tenemos opción a comprar con descuento en el Rapaport ese o eso está reservado solamente a profesionales? o



En principio es para profesionales, aun que a partir de ciertas cantidades no hace falta mostrar en NIF.


----------



## meanboy (24 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Yo he pensado alguna vez invertir en diamantes, me gustaba la idea y comence a informarme, pero es bastante complicado.
> Es muy fácil que termines comprando "botella molida" si no controlas mucho



Si eres particular y no te fias del vendedor hay algunas sencillas pruebas que puedes hacer insitu.
La más rápida es poner el diamante encima de una hoja en blanco, con un boligrafo haces una raya y pasas el diamante -con la punta hacia arriba- por encima de dicha raya en sentido diagonal. Si la raya desaparece -no se ve atraves del diamante- es que es diamante. para purezas y color hay que tener cierta practica y costumbre con la luz y la lupa.


----------



## meanboy (24 Jul 2012)

gemologo dijo:


> Hola
> Soy gemólogo especializado en diamantes con 30 años de experiencia.
> Leo muchas estupideces sobre la industria del diamante, principalmente por ignorancia.
> 
> Saludos



Cierto que se dicen muchas estupideces, sobre todo con lo de diamantes de sangre y tal. 

Tambien soy gemologo y eso va muy bien para certificar calidades, pero es insuficiente para fijar precios de mercado de forma realista.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (24 Jul 2012)

¿para comerciar con diamantes no había que estar circuncidado para que no te tomen el pelo?


----------



## Renovatio (24 Jul 2012)

Hola, shurmanos amantes de los hard assets!
Venga, vamos a ver si vamos sacando cosas en claro. Browseando por ahi me he encontrado esto:

De Beers Case Analysis Presentation

Muy interesante lo que le proponen a De Beers pero... El asunto es que "a largo plazo" los naturales lograrán "mantener" su status... Me suena a "bumpy ride"... nubes en el horizonte, vaya...


----------



## pio1919 (25 Sep 2012)

*Comparativa precio diamantes entre joyeriaydiamantes.com y bluenile.com*



landasurf dijo:


> Vendedores los hay por doquier. Aqui parece que tambien recompran:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## pio1919 (25 Sep 2012)

landasurf dijo:


> Vendedores los hay por doquier. Aqui parece que tambien recompran:
> 
> Diamantes certificados de inversión | Compra Venta diamantes certificados | Inversión en diamantes certificados



---------------------------------------------------------

Veo que tú también has puesto INVERSION EN DIAMANTES CERTIFICADOS.

Espero que lo dicho te haya aclarado lo que he expuesto.


----------



## pio1919 (25 Sep 2012)

*contesetacion a LANDASURF*



landasurf dijo:


> Vendedores los hay por doquier. Aqui parece que tambien recompran:
> 
> Diamantes certificados de inversión | Compra Venta diamantes certificados | Inversión en diamantes certificados



-----------------------------------------------------------------


Por equivocación te más arriba y no en el lugar donde dejaste el comentario.

Simplemente era aclararte el tema de la diferencia de precio entre la empresa que tú mencionas y bluenile.com. Verás que a todo no le puede denominar como diamante de inversión como dices en el link que dejas. Has la comparativa y saca tus propias conclusiones.

Un saludo


----------



## currigrino (27 Sep 2012)

Sigo el hilo


----------



## davidruiz (26 Nov 2012)

Mucho tiempo sin pasar, sorry pero el trabajo y otras cosas me hacen no participar.
No he seguido pues mucho el hilo pero os paso un link sobre una entrevista de otra broker como yo que trabaja exactamente para la misma empresa que la mía "WDC" y como el gemologo del foro sabra esta empresa si la sigue un poco esta en el top 20 de Israel por mas de 15 años y evidentemente los diamantes son de dicha bolsa en Tel Aviv por lo que si compra en Israel se habra topado muy probablemente con nosotros y el descuento para el y para cualquiera que desee los diamantes es muy semejante.

Os paso el link Dukascopy Forex Television

saludos para todos


----------



## JorgeJuan (3 Dic 2012)

*Estimada amiga del sector del diamante*

Como decía aquel, muchos son los llamados y pocos los elegidos.

Hablar de invertir en diamantes es muy pero que muy peligroso. No te olvides que hay quien pica y se cree todo esto que estais diciendo algunos.

Evidentemente es cierto que hoy es más fácil comprar diamantes a precios bajos que antes. Las páginas de muchos diamanteros están ahí para todos. Pero....¿eso es sinónimo de que esos diamantes sean de inversión?. NO.

Siempre se omiten cuestiones importantísimas. A título de ejemplo la divisa. Si Vd. compra en Euros y esta moneda con el tiempo gana fuerza, Vd. está perdiendo por cuanto el precio del diamante siempre está en dólares. Cuanto más bajo esté el euro más caro compro, cuanto más alto mejor compro. Eso por un lado.

Como bien sabrás en los dos últimos años el RAPAPORT solo se mueve al alza para tallas fancy, pero la talla brillante ha bajado. Y si hablamos de D-IF-VVS1...., pues más ha bajado. Y ello sin tener en cuenta que hoy por hoy la diferencia entre comprar a uno u otro puede ser significativa. Por poner otro ejemplo: 1.00 H-VS -EXC-EXC-EXC. Cada listado que me mandan varía en función de la necesidad de liquidez del vendedor. Puedes encontrar descuentos del 27 o del 12%. Este es otro hecho real.

Para terminar voy a dejar un link con la evolución de los precios de los diamantes en los últimos años. Si alguien está interesado que abra el link y se pregunte cuanto hubiese ganado (suponiendo que hubiese comprado -milagrosamente- al mejor precio).

Te rogaría que le expliques a la gente como iría su inversión si compraron en abril del 2011. O que les expliques a los que compraron en el 2007 diamantes de más de 4 cts.

http://www.pricescope.com/files/blog/diamond-prices-per-carat-august-2012.jpg

Un saludo


----------



## JAVIER000 (18 Dic 2012)

Buenos días.
Aprovecho para presentarme con este primer post.
Veo muy interesantes las opiniones de unos y de otros, pero si alguien está interesado en "invertir",comprar para disfrutar, regalar o guardar en una caja fuerte...
Yo puedo proporcionarlos con dto sobre el Rapaport, con certificado GIA.

Si se puede publicar, este es mi email Javiercyv@gmail.com, si no un privado por favor.

Un saludo


----------



## Rondoni (24 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos. Imitando a JAVIER000 me presento con este primer post avisando que soy informáticamente casi analfabeto o anbinario o lo que sea. No he logrado descubrir el modo de agradecer, ni tampoco encontrar un apartado de ¿instrucciones? En fin un desastre…

Puesto a ir en contra dirección me gustaría romper una lanza a favor de considerar los diamantes como una buena, aunque singular, inversión; no por su rentabilidad, sino por las propiedades de concentrar un elevado valor intrínseco junto con su fácil transporte y camuflaje. Si tuviese que compararlo con algo diría que es como “invertir” en refugios antiatómicos, no será rentable, ¡pero los suizos lo han hecho!

Siendo un particular al borde de la pobreza, podré explicar, si le interesa a alguien y si los vendo, la trayectoria de una inversión en tres diamantes pequeños (0,9 + 0,9 + 1,4) con casi ¡medio siglo! de historia. Se compraron un par de años después del conflicto de los misiles de Cuba, en 1965. Adelanto que la rentabilidad será dolorosamente baja y ha sido buena suerte. Cuando los compré era un joven que pensaba no en las crisis sino en las catástrofes: afortunadamente no los he tenido que utilizar. Me permito un torpe axioma "el oro para las crisis (y en estos cincuenta años he comprado y vendido pequeñas cantidades de oro varias veces), los diamantes para los desastres"

Me gustaría también pedir un favor: desde entonces el mercado parece haberse desplazado hacia los diamantes certificados ¿podría alguien sugerirme cómo obtener la GIA? La enorme cantidad de páginas vendedoras y mis pocas habilidades no me han permitido aclararme. Doy por supuesto un viaje a Holanda...


----------



## JorgeJuan (24 Dic 2012)

PARA LOS PALETOS

JAVIER000 
Pompero 

Y

Rondoni 
Pompero

SOIS REALMTENTE PALETO; o lo que es peor: TIMADORES.

Ni el uno ni el otro tenenis ni PU idea de los diamantes. Llevo más de 20 años dedicándome a la venta de diamantes y con oficina en la bolsa de diamantes en Amberes.

Tanto el uno como el otro os planteais que el diamante es un bien de inversión, pero no teneis las más mínima vergüenza de plantearlo en este foro para TIMAR a la gente de bien.

SOIS UNOS PALETOS COMO LA COPA DE UN PINO QUE NO TENEIS NI UN MISERO DURO. LOS DIAMANTES DE INVERSION NO EXISTEN SALVO QUE LOS COMPRES EN SITIOS QUE SON TOTALMENTE DESCONOCIDOS PARA LOS PARTICULARES. ¿Acaslo vosotros, aunténicos paletos, teneis en proiedad minas de diamantes?.......

A ESTAFAR A VUESTRA CASA.

Un fuerte abrazo navideño


----------



## JorgeJuan (24 Dic 2012)

PERDON:

RONDONI es todavía MAS PALETO QUE EL OTRO PALETO. 

DICE EL PAETO: " Doy por supuesto un viaje a Holanda... ".

HOLANDA NO TIENE DIAMANTES QUERIDO PALETO, los diamantes en Europa están en la bolsa de Amberes. ¿A quien quieres engañar?.

Si por mí fuese os mandaría a la cárcel.

saludos navideños desde Amberes


----------



## apeche2000 (24 Dic 2012)

A.Karina, nos podrías contar un poco como enfocais desde Jorge Juan la inversión en diamantes que pueda hacer un particular? 
Yo desde luego tengo claro que la venta no es nada sencilla, no es un bien líquido, al menos los diamantes que estan a mi alcance ¿vosotros vendeis piezas lo suficientemente exclusivas como para tener demanda siempre y con revalorización?


----------



## JorgeJuan (26 Dic 2012)

*Sobre los Diamantes de Inversión.*

Hoy he leido esta frase que viene a colación con todo lo dicho hasta este momento:

"Mil mesías llegarán como falsos profetas en tiempos de zozobra para envilecer las almas de los hombres crédulos, ideologías asesinas envenenarán las mentes de la gente llana haciéndoles partícipes de su propia perdición."

He leido unos cuantos artículos que dan auténtica vergüenza. El que más me llamó la atención tenía el siguiente título:

"....... (omito el nombre de la empresa) propone un novedoso metodo para librarse de la crisis".

Este artículo nos indica que frente al resto de activos de inversión: ORO, BOLSA, BANCOS..., la mejor inversión son los diamantes. Nos indica que son fáciles de trasportar y nos indica que sus diamates se han revalorizado en los últimos tres años:

"Los diamantes y joyas de diamantes de .......son los mejores socios para llevar adelante esta crisis económica, confirmando el disfrute de su encanto, su cómoda movilidad y principalmente, la garantía de un valor invariable que nos proporcionará recalcados ingresos.".

Creo que con esto dejo contestada la pregunta que se me hacía más arriba. 
La frase que leí hoy está total y absolutamente ligada a las frases que entrecomillo. 

Un saludo y FELIZ NAVIDAD.


----------



## JorgeJuan (14 Ene 2013)

*Diamantes de Inversión.*

Los *DIAMANTES DE INVERSION *no existen. Decir lo contrario es engañar a la gente. Pero claro..., esto que digo es solo una verdad a medias, si eres capaz de comprar a gente que necesita dinero y pagar muy poco pues entonces sí, pero eso te ocurre hasta comprando un piso a un necesitado. 
Dependerá de tu nivel de moralidad.

En España ni hay ni habrá quien tenga la capacidad de vender diamantes a un precio que merezca la pena comprarlos con una rentabilidad a medio plazo. Si lo quieres comprar pensando en un futuro lejano es como comprar acciones del Santander (mejor Santander). Estoy seguro que las acciones del Santander entre el dividendo y las plusvalías seguras a 20 años vistas le has ganado un dinero. Para sacar dinero a los diamantes primero tendrás que empezar por que suban de precio un 21% (IVA QUE OBLIGADAMENTE TIENES QUE PAGAR), luego que pase el tiempo y que el beneficio del que dice vender DIAMANTES DE INVERSION desaparezca, luego que desaparezca el beneficio del que se los vendió al que dice que él es un *CAMPEON CON LOS DIAMANTES DE INVERSION Y QUE TIENE MINAS *ó *PRODUCE DIAMANTES *ó dice *TENER FACTORIAS DE TALLADO DE DIAMANTES*....., etc. etc. etc.

Así que ya sabes...., o te aprovechas de la necesidad de un tercero (allá con tu conciencia) o te puedes olvidar si no los compras directamente en una de las bolsas de diamantes a gente muy muy muy potente. Eso sí, nunca te venderán a tí. Es más, ni te dejarán entrar a sus oficinas. Así que como para comprar a estos que van poniendo tonterías en sus web.

Has caso exclusivamente al que te diga que a largo plazo a lo mejor has conseguido que el precio de tu diamante cueste lo que pagaste por él. 

Un saludo


----------



## JorgeJuan (14 Ene 2013)

Esta aportación ha sido en respuesta a wolfy, persona que abrió el debate sobre los diamantes de inversión.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (14 Ene 2013)

Hola.

Los diamantes son inversión para quien sepa, sea profesional y tenga unos contactos muy buenos. Para la gente normal esta totalmente vetado. 
Si andas con miedo con el mundo de las falsificaciones de monedas, con diamantes vni te cuento .....
Solo te puedes fiar de profesionales. Aqui no hay coleccionismo, te endosan una piedra falsa y se te acabo la colección de monedas....


un saludo


----------



## santia (17 Ene 2013)

Por lo visto, en el museo de los diamantes de Ámsterdam hay un folleto que pone algo así como que había gran cantidad de diamantes sobre la tierra y que el precio de los diamantes se controlaba controlando la oferta.

He encontrado un comentario similar en zero hedge:

Diamonds are neither rare nor valuable. Had Cecil Rhodes not created a complete monopoly and limited the supply available starting in 1900, they would now be less valuable than garnets. Diamonds are semi-precious by now, due to excellent marketing and quality processing, but they are a controlled market. Thus DoChen finds that the cartel will sell him precious at precious prices, but will not buy back at anywhere near spot. Call them illiquid, at best, and tied to the cartel/moneyed elite for sure; thus as a store of wealth, they are only valuable if you don't need them, because in a liquidity squeeze situation, you would be robbed by the cartel. Not so with gold, which anyone, not even an expert, can recognize the value of immediately, so you have lots of opportunities to recover your value off the grid. With cubic zirconia now grown perfectly, you need a heat capacitance probe to identify diamonds with confidence...​
Comentario de un tal “Fishhawk” Fri, 12/14/2012 - 18 :13 en: Guest Post: The Investment Everybody Loves to Hate | Zero Hedge​
A saber .......


----------



## davidruiz (11 Abr 2013)

La verdad no entiendo donde esta la polemica.

CLARO QUE SE INVIERTE EN DIAMANTES. Las empresas de diamantes nos dedicamos a esto y tenemos clientes que son inversores en diamantes.
NO hay que ir a Amberes u otra bolsa de diamantes ya que para eso estamos nosotros alli y somos los que nos dedicamos a ello. Los clientes vienen o contactan con nosotros y nos piden una cantidad a invertir en diamantes de tal o cual caracterisitias, se les ofrece los que hay y los paga. No se donde esta el problema.
Los joyeros haceis lo mismo, contactais con nosotros y ofrecemos lo que tenemos y el precio de descuento puede ser el mismo para ti JOYERO que para el inversor directo. Ahora mismo tenemos un stock para nuevos clientes de mas de 50 piedras entre 40% - 60% de descuento Rapaport y nos da igual venderla al joyero, al inversor o quien quiera pagar pero con una diferencia muy grande y es que el INVERSOR que compre cualquiera de esas pìedras el dia de mañana si las quiere vender somos nosotros quien se la ponemos a la venta de nuevo en la bolsa sin coste alguno y no tiene que andar buscando a quien vendersela o perder el tiempo, vamos que si el año que viene se queire desprender de ella, solo tiene que devolverla a nuestras sedes y nosotros nos encargamos de meterla en la bolsa de diamantes y buscarle el comprador.

En serio que es una pena que vivamos en un pais que esta a nivel pesimo en este tema y cada vez que veo a algun español tratando con diamantes es de risa, o quiere comprar diamantes tan malos y baratos que no sirven para nada o buscan solo la estafa y asi no es de extrañar que estemos como estemos

Saludos a todos


----------



## John Galt 007 (11 Abr 2013)

Muy fácil comprarlos, imposible deshacerse de ellos.


----------



## davidruiz (11 Abr 2013)

Creo que no se pueden mandar archivos en este foro.

Os mando un par de informacion en PDF de presentacion y de como se hace normalmente y en español para no traducir por privado. WDC estamos en las bolsas de Tel Aviv, HK, NY y Amberes.

saludos a todos

---------- Post added 11-abr-2013 at 15:30 ----------

John eso es cierto, luego es una odisea quitartelos de encima por eso nosotros lo volvemos a poner en las bolsas de diamantes, para que nuestro cliente no tenga que venderlo por su cuenta y con el riesgo y tiempo perdido que conlleva.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Abr 2013)

davidruiz dijo:


> La verdad no entiendo donde esta la polemica.
> 
> CLARO QUE SE INVIERTE EN DIAMANTES. Las empresas de diamantes nos dedicamos a esto y tenemos clientes que son inversores en diamantes.
> NO hay que ir a Amberes u otra bolsa de diamantes ya que para eso estamos nosotros alli y somos los que nos dedicamos a ello. Los clientes vienen o contactan con nosotros y nos piden una cantidad a invertir en diamantes de tal o cual caracterisitias, se les ofrece los que hay y los paga. No se donde esta el problema.
> ...



The Waldman Diamond Group

¿Esta es su empresa?


----------



## davidruiz (15 Abr 2013)

Si, para ellos estoy hasta diamantes de 6ct, blancos y pulidos. Son los que Waldman me permite para inversores como el caso que hablamos.

En Israel hay empresas especializadas, algunas en fancy colors, otros en diamantes grandes y Waldman en blancos hasta 6ct porque es lo que mas se utiliza en inversiones y mas facil para ello porque esta todo bajo Rapaport y los coloreados por ejemplo es una negociacion mas dura y sin precio de referencia, por eso en este caso para inversores los tomo a traves de Waldman.


----------



## remonster (15 Abr 2013)

davidruiz dijo:


> La verdad no entiendo donde esta la polemica.
> 
> CLARO QUE SE INVIERTE EN DIAMANTES. Las empresas de diamantes nos dedicamos a esto y tenemos clientes que son inversores en diamantes.
> NO hay que ir a Amberes u otra bolsa de diamantes ya que para eso estamos nosotros alli y somos los que nos dedicamos a ello. Los clientes vienen o contactan con nosotros y nos piden una cantidad a invertir en diamantes de tal o cual caracterisitias, se les ofrece los que hay y los paga. No se donde esta el problema.
> ...



Cuéntanos más de lo que está en negrita.

Preguntas:

(1) Cual es el spread de compra-venta? Esto es, si te compro un diamante hoy, y te lo devuelvo, cuanto pierdo?

(2) Por lo que dices, vosotros "los ponéis a la venta". Qué pasa? Si no los vendéis vosotros, no se venden? Y si no lo vendéis? Os comprometéis a venderlo en breve plazo? Y si me hace falta la pasta enseguida? Podríamos abrir en el foro un hilo de compra-venta de diamantes?

La idea que sólo se puedan vender bien a través vuestro quita mucho interés a la inversión. Y si mañana desaparecéis? 

(3) Por qué sólo aceptáis en vuestra "bolsa" diamantes de antiguos compradores? 

Esto da más que tufo a mercado manipulado...en el oro cualquier buen comerciante acepta el oro de cualquiera...

(4) Cuantas compañías similares a la tuya hay que vendan y compren en España?

Saludos


----------



## Explorer (15 Abr 2013)

Perchas dijo:


> la mayoria de diamantes que compras con las joyas tienen un valor aprox de 80 centimos de Euro.
> 
> anda que no pillan a pardillos de enamorados endiñandole un diamte peor que los que llevan los corta cristales.



Tenía que haber leído esto antes de comprarle a mi ex. un anillo de 1500€ (en teoría valía 2000 según el joyero) luego no lo podía vender ni por 200, jo jo...que pardillo..::::


----------



## Condor (15 Abr 2013)




----------



## davidruiz (16 Abr 2013)

1) Cual es el spread de compra-venta? Esto es, si te compro un diamante hoy, y te lo devuelvo, cuanto pierdo?

Primero los diamantes no son para comprar y vender al momento a no ser que lo compres porque tengas ya otro comprador que si se da por supuesto, pero los inversores es normalmente a mas largo plazo.

Primero lo idoneo es comprar al mejor descuento Rapaport que suele rondar el 40%, a mas descuento mas facil coger ganancias pero OJO esto solo para piedras de cierta calidad porque es facil comprar a 60% piedras que en la vida la vas a vender a mejor precio de lo que pagaste por eso hay un tipo de piedras que son para los inversores y no son las que compras en la joyeria de tu zona por supuesto. Tienen que ser de color y pureza de las mejores calidad solo eso te asegura que son vendibles y se mueven comodamente, ese es el primer problema del que compra por comprar.

En nuestra empresa por ponerlas de nuevo en la bolsa lo que pagas es un 3% de la venta final ya que es lo que se cobra oficialmente en practicamente todos los casos y tu eliges el precio de venta como cuando vendes tu casa, la compras a un precio y la vendes a otro y si quieres inmobiliaria pues paga su comision.


(2) Por lo que dices, vosotros "los ponéis a la venta". Qué pasa? Si no los vendéis vosotros, no se venden? Y si no lo vendéis? Os comprometéis a venderlo en breve plazo? Y si me hace falta la pasta enseguida? Podríamos abrir en el foro un hilo de compra-venta de diamantes?

Porque estamos en las bolsas de diamantes de NY, HK y Tel Aviv y nadie puede hacerlo salvo los que estamos en la bolsa. Tu no puedes ir alli ni para comprar ni para vender, solo la personas autorizadas pueden como en cualquier otra bolsa. Tu piedra se pone directamente en las 3 bolsas aparte de todos los brokers de la compañia. Si no hay comprador pues no se vende como cualquier otro activo, se tarda mas o menos como cualquier otra oferta demanda, mejor precio y mejor piedra mas rapido.
Ademas de las bolsas hay otros medios como ser miembro de Rapaport, etc que tambien estan todos juntos e intercambian las piedras en compra-venta.



La idea que sólo se puedan vender bien a través vuestro quita mucho interés a la inversión. Y si mañana desaparecéis? 

Si mañana no estamos no esta la posibilidad de que la empresa te la ponga en circulacion evidentemente por lo que tendras que buscar tu los medios o irte a Amberes y crear contactos hasta que alguien quiera tu piedra. Si son piedras buenas hay compradores siempre incluso en España pero el problema es comprar piedras que luego no son vendibles y mas aun sin certificado (que es precisamente lo que se hace en España), entonces haces como haria mi abuelo, compra una joya y la guarda para los nietos y los nietos en su dia si le sale a cuenta pero no al abuelo.

(3) Por qué sólo aceptáis en vuestra "bolsa" diamantes de antiguos compradores? 

Es un servicio adicional que damos a nuestros inversores por comprar con nosotros y si compramos pero solo a miembros de las bolsas ya que hay de sobra y no es necesario buscar fuera.
Diamante en bruto se compra ya con acuerdo con Rio Tinto, De Beers, etc y para pulidos se compra entre miembros Rapaport y bolsas de diamantes, para que comprar fuera de este circuito si existe de todo y todos se conocen.

(3.1)Esto da más que tufo a mercado manipulado...en el oro cualquier buen comerciante acepta el oro de cualquiera...

Estos son diamantes no oro. Puedes comprar un anillo de diamantes y venderlo luego al joyero si queires pero no vas a Amberes con el anillo porque alli no quieren el anillo ya que no vas a McLaren con el Seat Panda para que te lo compre McLaren, pero si le compras el superdeportivo a ellos seguro que si vuelves te hacen una oferta por el tuyo.




(4) Cuantas compañías similares a la tuya hay que vendan y compren en España?

No hay, estamos hablando de las bolsas eso solo estan en las ciudades con bolsas de diamantes, en España hay intermediarios, independientes, joyeros o personas que trabajan para empresas

---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 00:52 ----------

1) Cual es el spread de compra-venta? Esto es, si te compro un diamante hoy, y te lo devuelvo, cuanto pierdo?

Precio de una piedra buena en joyeria puede ser perfectamente 30% o mas por encima Rap, precio en Aeropuerto de Bruselas hay una tienda Duty Free y los tiene a 1% Rap (buena opcion para el turista adinerado ya que muy buen precio para el creeme). Depende de la piedra y el descuento a que la compres y luego la consigas vender. Como digo OJO, lo importante es la piedra antes del descuento ya que una EX, EX, EX perfectamente es buen precio -9% y una piedra de la INdia precio bueno puede ser -30% y una en tu barrio la compres a lo que la compres luego no le sacas nada a no ser que pasen años.


----------



## Explorer (16 Abr 2013)

davidruiz dijo:


> 1) Cual es el spread de compra-venta? Esto es, si te compro un diamante hoy, y te lo devuelvo, cuanto pierdo?
> 
> Primero los diamantes no son para comprar y vender al momento a no ser que lo compres porque tengas ya otro comprador que si se da por supuesto, pero los inversores es normalmente a mas largo plazo.
> 
> ...





que sí que sí....:bla::bla::bla: ::::


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2013)

Condor dijo:


>




Estaba buscando desesperadamente esta viñeta para colocar en el hilo y, afortunadamente, tú la habías puesto.

Es genial !


----------



## davidruiz (16 Abr 2013)

Usuario Explorer, no es que si ni que no. Como todo el que invierte en lo que desee aunque sea poner un kiosko de pipas tendra que ver como lo hace y si le es rentable y demas. Igual te haces millonario con un imperio de pipas que hasta Chupa Chus lo hizo con algo mas ridiculo o te tienes que comer las pipas.

LAS PIPAS NO FUERON LAS CULPABLES FUE LO QUE HICISTE CON ELLAS.

En todo es lo mismo, no puedes buscar la panacea aunque tengas delante de ti un diamante en bruto y nunca mejor dicho, asi que da igual pipas o diamantes que si lo compras o inviertes sin sentido no hay nada que hacer. Comprar un diamante asi como el que compra pipas pues evidentemente que luego ¿que haces?.

El producto esta a tu disposicion y en este caso son diamantes, como si quieres las pipas.

Te has preguntado que hacer con el diamante????, claro que comprar con la mentalidad de vender no es inversion propiamente dicha, por eso no has pensado las posibilidades. Hay por ejemplo programas de alto rendimientos y muchas cosas que puedes hacer con los activos (diamantes, oro, etc) y si lo sabes hacer o tienes quien te lo haga. Que haces con un activo en tu banco???? solo esperar a venderlo?????, entonces pues espera que suba el precio pero los inversores hacen muchas cosas y adquirir un diamante con un 20%-30% de descuento es ya sumar de golpe ese % a tus activos para tu banco, segun que banco y como te lo montes. En ese tema yo no soy quien te ayuda para eso estan los expertos financieros y por eso se compran propiedades por debajo de su valor de tasacion y se hace millones de cosas parecidas, el que quiere puede y el que no solo compra con la esperanza de vender a mejor precio, que tambien funciona a veces.


----------



## JorgeJuan (16 Abr 2013)

*Diamantes de Inversión*

Muchas veces veo planteamientos interesados de determinadas personas sobre los mal llamados Diamantes de Inversión. Cuando veo nuevas entradas que animan a través de publicidad engañosa a invertir en diamantes no puedo sino tener la tentación de contestar. Reconozco que caigo en la trampa y termino contestando cuando es posible que estuviese mejor callado. Pero ya que estoy aquí empecemos:

He visto que ha participado en este foro una persona que dice pertenecer a una gran compañía que vende diamantes a un 40% de descuento, luego se los das y te hacen el favor (dado que a ellos se lo compraste) de vendértelos; se sobre entiende que con beneficio (digo yo). La verdad es que llevo más de 20 años en esto de los diamantes y erre que erre siempre salen personas que hablan y hablan sin explicar cual es la lógica de una inversión que siempre crece y crece y no se la quedan ellos.

Pues dado que me paso 3-4 días en Amberes, dado que compro a las compañías más fuertes del mundo, y dado que me siento con la capacidad de hablar de este tema con autoridad, aunque con mucha humildad, debo de decir lo siguiente:

1.- *Comprar con un 40% por debajo del rapaport significa que los diamantes comprados a ese precio NO TIENEN DEMANDA. Los diamantes con demanda se mueven entre el 20 y el 30% por debajo del rapaport. Actualmente la mayor demanda se mueve en colores F-G-H- y VS1 a SI1 con talla triple EXCELENT*.

2.- La mayor bajada de precios que hubo en los profundos años de crisis (2008) fueron precisamente los diamantes de más de 2 ktes y calidades extras por haber llegado a preciosos impagables como consecuencia de una enorme burbuja entre los años 2002 y 2007. NO HABIA DEMANDA. Hoy estos diamantes sí se pueden comprar entre el 40-45% por debajo del rapaport.

Os paso un ejemplo sacado ahora mismo de IDEXONLINE empresa de la que soy miembro:

*5.06 E VVS1 

GIA 
EX VG VG 11.19x11.31x6.65 NON 61% 59.1% 32832 -67 -64 HG Diamonds
*
Como veis el descuento es del 64%.

Ahora nos bajamos a calidades más normales y donde hay algo más de demanda:

*GA Round 5.31 H VS2 

GIA 
EX EX EX 11.21x11.16x6.9 NON 59% 61.7% 25228 -22 -22 Venus Jewel

Como veis el descuento es del 22%.*


Pero ahora vamos a ver una lista más amplia y veamos algo curioso. Os recuerdo que todos los vendedores que os pongo son SIGHTHOLDER (COMPRADORES DIRECTOS DE LA DIAMONDS TRADER COMPANY -DE-DEBEERS-):
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
... Round 5.03 H VS2 

GIA 
EX EX EX 10.97x11.03x6.73 MED 60% 61.2% 24375 -25 -25 MG Diamonds 

GA Round 5.31 H VS2 

GIA 
EX EX EX 11.21x11.16x6.9 NON 59% 61.7% 25228 -22 -22 Venus Jewel 


GA Round 6.32 H VS2 

GIA 
EX EX EX 11.86x11.89x7.37 MED-B 57% 62.1% 27625 -15 S. Juwal Co 


GA Round 5.29 H VS2 

GIA 
EX EX EX 11.1x11.16x6.9 58% 62% 27950 -14 -14 Elefant Dia 


GA Round 5.09 H VS2 

GIA 
EX EX EX 11.1x11.05x6.89 FNT 55% 62.2% 28275 -13 -13 D.M.G Inter 
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Como veis todos los diamantes están certificados por la GIA y prácticamente de iguales características. ¿Que quiere decir esto?, pues sencillo, el diamante no tiene un precio preestablecido por mucho que exista el RAPAPORT. Los diamantes son un negocio como otro cualquier expuesto a la oferta y la demanda. Comprar en Amberes, Israel, N.Y o cualquier otra bolsa del mundo no es garantía de nada. Pero hay algo que NADIE dice. Si yo compro un diamante a muy buen precio, supongamos un diamante de 3 ktes F-VS1 TRIPLE EXCELENT SIN FLUORESCENCIA con un 40%. Supongamos que el EURO se va a 1.00 con relación al dolar. Hoy el dolar está a 1.31, PERO AL PRECIO QUE COMPRE ADEMAS LE TENGO QUE INCREMENTAR EL IVA (COSA QUE NADIE DICE). Pues ahora hagamos números, un euro débil (que es como debería ser en la situación económica actual de crisis que vive nuestro continente) y un 21% de incremento del IVA (que nadie te pagará cuando lo vendas)...¿QUE INVERSION HEMOS HECHO?. Pues seamos sinceros, hemos hecho una MUY MUY MALA INVERSION aunque solo sea por haber tenido que pagar el 21% de IVA. Me imagino que aquí nadie habla de comprar en negro ¿verdad?.

Así que seamos claros, los diamantes son un bien de consumo que tiene un destino, la joyería. Un diamante tiene cualidades que no tiene ningún otro mineral y que le hace ser especial y deseado, pero de ahí a considerarlo como inversión y que venga alguien a vendernos esta moto no es sino un auténtico engaño.

Todos los días veo como hay páginas web que venden DIAMANTES DE INVERSION a precios que triplican el precio de compra en origen. Pues si para mí no es aconsejable INVERTIR EN DIAMANTES pensando en venderlos en el corto/medio plazo, ya me dirán Vds. lo que es comprarselo a estos estafadores.

Un saludo a todos

PD: jamás he oido hablar de la empresa del que dice que los vende y luego ayuda a venderlos al cliente.::

---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 22:01 ----------

Perdón por la nueva entrada, simplemente quería poner un gráfico de INDEX con los precios de los últimos doce meses para diamantes de 5ktes.

Pues si alguien a partir de ahora considera comprar al diamantero que ha hablado y a quienes en sus páginas web difunden el timo de los DIAMANTES DE INVERSION...pues nada, adelante:







---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 22:02 ----------

URL del gráfico anterior:

http://www.idexonline.com/Drivers_Composition.asp?id=12


----------



## davidruiz (17 Abr 2013)

Querido forista una cosa es que inviertas mal y otra que acuses de fraude, creo que es bien diferente.
Compres lo que compres en este mundo y lo vendas tienes el IVA??? o es que solo se lo haces a los diamantes y por eso deduces que es una estafa.

Entonces por tu regla de tres, a cuanto compras tu las coass que luego vendes????????????.

Otra puntualizacion, para que has ido a Amberes????? y a quien se lo has comprado????

Entonces estas diciendo que nadie haga lo que tu haces, ir a comprar diamantes ya que tu solo no estafas pero ellos que te los venden si y tu lo haces bien pero los demas son estafadores, no entiendo porque fuiste a comprar a estafadores ya que te recuerdo que compraste si no a nosotros a otro exactamente igual que nosotros y lo llevas haciendo como dices mas de 20 años.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 02:17 ----------

Se me olvidaba una apreciacion, si compras al 20% de descuento lo compras a ese precio no +IVA, no se en Amberes a quien le has comprado pero no creo que te ha puesto 20% + IVA ya que entonces no estas comprando a 20%. Igual tienes que cambiar a quien se lo compras.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 02:20 ----------

_PD: jamás he oido hablar de la empresa del que dice que los vende y luego ayuda a venderlos al cliente_

Pues muy mal por tu parte, despues de 20 años deverias conocer mas a las empresas de diamantes


----------



## racional (17 Abr 2013)

No te metas en lo que no entiendes.


----------



## wolfy (18 Abr 2013)

Joder!!!! lo que está dando de si un post que inicié en el 2008.

Esto si es un reflote y lo demas Mamandurrias ;-)


----------



## davidruiz (21 Abr 2013)

Racional escribio

_No te metas en lo que no entiendes._

PUES CREO QUE ES EL CONSEJO MAS SENSATO.

Por supuesto que meterse en diamantes, oro, bolsa o cualquier otra inversion es un desproposito sin molestarse en conocer que se esta haciendo, pero eso no quita que cueste lo mismo conocer como invertir en diamantes que conocer como invertir en bolsa, el esfuerzo es el mismo. 
Cuanto de tontos hemos llegado a ser los españoles por invertir en propiedades y mira lo que nos ha costado, por supuesto que hay mucho que hacer antes de invertir en algo y no solo comprar pensando que ya vendere luego porque eso da malos resultados sea la inversion que sea. Pero en el lado contrario no molestarse en conocer vias de inversion simplemente porque escuchas al vecino decir que no, pues es igual de desproposito.
Los vehiculos de inversion estan ahi para el que los quiera y habra quien los utilize torpemente y sin sentido y habra quien haga suculentos negocios y beneficios con ellos, el resultado depende de las personas no del producto con el que hace la inversion.


----------



## remonster (22 Abr 2013)

A ver si aprendes a usar el foro y distingues mis preguntas de tus respuestas. Mis preguntas las he puesto en rojo.



davidruiz dijo:


> 1) Cual es el spread de compra-venta? Esto es, si te compro un diamante hoy, y te lo devuelvo, cuanto pierdo?
> 
> Primero los diamantes no son para comprar y vender al momento a no ser que lo compres porque tengas ya otro comprador que si se da por supuesto, pero los inversores es normalmente a mas largo plazo.
> 
> ...



A ver, payaso, no sé con quien te crees que estás hablando. Sólo te he pedido un porcentaje: EL SPREAD DE COMPRA-VENTA. No que nos sueltes un rollo sin pies ni cabeza.

Por ejemplo, si me preguntas el spread de compra-venta del oro, te responderé que en Bruselas es del 1,5% ahora mismo como puedes ver aquí

Según lo que dices no compráis diamantes, sólo los vendéis. O sea, que consideráis que lo que vendéis es pura mierda porque no lo recompráis. 




davidruiz dijo:


> (2) Por lo que dices, vosotros "los ponéis a la venta". Qué pasa? Si no los vendéis vosotros, no se venden? Y si no lo vendéis? Os comprometéis a venderlo en breve plazo? Y si me hace falta la pasta enseguida? Podríamos abrir en el foro un hilo de compra-venta de diamantes?
> 
> Porque estamos en las bolsas de diamantes de NY, HK y Tel Aviv y nadie puede hacerlo salvo los que estamos en la bolsa. Tu no puedes ir alli ni para comprar ni para vender, solo la personas autorizadas pueden como en cualquier otra bolsa. Tu piedra se pone directamente en las 3 bolsas aparte de todos los brokers de la compañia. Si no hay comprador pues no se vende como cualquier otro activo, se tarda mas o menos como cualquier otra oferta demanda, mejor precio y mejor piedra mas rapido.
> Ademas de las bolsas hay otros medios como ser miembro de Rapaport, etc que tambien estan todos juntos e intercambian las piedras en compra-venta.



Nos estás explicando que el mercado está controlado por vosotros y que ni siquiera podemos poner en venta los diamantes que adquirimos. Según parece el mercado también es ilíquido...una puta mierda...




davidruiz dijo:


> La idea que sólo se puedan vender bien a través vuestro quita mucho interés a la inversión. Y si mañana desaparecéis?
> 
> Si mañana no estamos no esta la posibilidad de que la empresa te la ponga en circulacion evidentemente por lo que tendras que buscar tu los medios o irte a Amberes y crear contactos hasta que alguien quiera tu piedra. Si son piedras buenas hay compradores siempre incluso en España pero el problema es comprar piedras que luego no son vendibles y mas aun sin certificado (que es precisamente lo que se hace en España), entonces haces como haria mi abuelo, compra una joya y la guarda para los nietos y los nietos en su dia si le sale a cuenta pero no al abuelo.





O sea que tendría que ir a Amberes...y eso por qué? No valen nada en España? Por qué no es cómo el oro?

Te lo voy a decir...porque estáis timando a la gente.



davidruiz dijo:


> (3) Por qué sólo aceptáis en vuestra "bolsa" diamantes de antiguos compradores?
> 
> Es un servicio adicional que damos a nuestros inversores por comprar con nosotros y si compramos pero solo a miembros de las bolsas ya que hay de sobra y no es necesario buscar fuera.
> Diamante en bruto se compra ya con acuerdo con Rio Tinto, De Beers, etc y para pulidos se compra entre miembros Rapaport y bolsas de diamantes, para que comprar fuera de este circuito si existe de todo y todos se conocen.



No me respondes a la pregunta. Por qué no os interesan los diamantes que no se os han comprado? No hace falta que respondas tampoco. 



davidruiz dijo:


> (3.1)Esto da más que tufo a mercado manipulado...en el oro cualquier buen comerciante acepta el oro de cualquiera...
> 
> Estos son diamantes no oro. Puedes comprar un anillo de diamantes y venderlo luego al joyero si queires pero no vas a Amberes con el anillo porque alli no quieren el anillo ya que no vas a McLaren con el Seat Panda para que te lo compre McLaren, pero si le compras el superdeportivo a ellos seguro que si vuelves te hacen una oferta por el tuyo.



O sea...que me estás diciendo que fuera de Amberes lo que vendéis no vale nada...Vaya pedazo de timadores que sois.



davidruiz dijo:


> (4) Cuantas compañías similares a la tuya hay que vendan y compren en España?
> 
> No hay, estamos hablando de las bolsas eso solo estan en las ciudades con bolsas de diamantes, en España hay intermediarios, independientes, joyeros o personas que trabajan para empresas



Genial...

A quien os creéis que timáis? 

Si compro oro tengo cientos de miles de lugares donde venderlo a buen precio. Vosotros tenéis un chiringo montado que deberían desmontároslo porque es todo un timo.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 01:15 ----------



davidruiz dijo:


> Querido forista una cosa es que inviertas mal y otra que acuses de fraude, creo que es bien diferente.



Yo también te acuso de fraude. 



davidruiz dijo:


> Compres lo que compres en este mundo y lo vendas tienes el IVA??? o es que solo se lo haces a los diamantes y por eso deduces que es una estafa.



A ver si estudias. El oro no tiene IVA.



davidruiz dijo:


> Entonces por tu regla de tres, a cuanto compras tu las coass que luego vendes????????????.
> 
> Otra puntualizacion, para que has ido a Amberes????? y a quien se lo has comprado????
> 
> Entonces estas diciendo que nadie haga lo que tu haces, ir a comprar diamantes ya que tu solo no estafas pero ellos que te los venden si y tu lo haces bien pero los demas son estafadores, no entiendo porque fuiste a comprar a estafadores ya que te recuerdo que compraste si no a nosotros a otro exactamente igual que nosotros y lo llevas haciendo como dices mas de 20 años.



Parece que él es un profesional como la copa de un pino, y tú un payaso trilero. Según he entendido sus razones para comprar no son de inversión.



davidruiz dijo:


> Pues muy mal por tu parte, despues de 20 años deverias conocer mas a las empresas de diamantes



Y tú deberías revisar tu ortografía...


----------



## Smeentkin (22 Abr 2013)

pillo sitio...


----------



## davidruiz (22 Abr 2013)

Remonster, una cosa es no responder unas preguntas correctamente o de la manera que deseabas y otra cosa es insultar por ello.
Lo primero ok, siento no haberte contestado claramente y como deseabas y lo segundo pues como comprenderas ya me da igual despues de tus insultos, ni falta que me hace contestar ya que me da igual lo que desees o quieras despues de insultar y si no te gustan los diamantes como si no te gusta el futbol, no es mi problema. 

Se termino la conversacion cuando empezaron los insultos. Cuidate y se feliz.


----------



## remonster (22 Abr 2013)

davidruiz dijo:


> Remonster, una cosa es no responder unas preguntas correctamente o de la manera que deseabas y otra cosa es insultar por ello.
> Lo primero ok, siento no haberte contestado claramente y como deseabas y lo segundo pues como comprenderas ya me da igual despues de tus insultos, ni falta que me hace contestar ya que me da igual lo que desees o quieras despues de insultar y si no te gustan los diamantes como si no te gusta el futbol, no es mi problema.
> 
> Se termino la conversacion cuando empezaron los insultos. Cuidate y se feliz.



No tomes a la gente por idiota. En este foro no tienes nada que hacer. Vete a timar a otro sitio.

Evidentemente si no respondes es porque no tienes respuestas.


----------



## davidruiz (23 Abr 2013)

Remonster, entiendelo aunque lo dudo. 

_Evidentemente si no respondes es porque no tienes respuestas_

Para ti no, no hay respuestas. No te preocupes que si otro forista quiere saber lo mismo que tu ya preguntara y se le contestara .


----------



## Smeentkin (23 Abr 2013)

A mi me interesa. ¿Cual es el spread?


----------



## wolfy (23 Abr 2013)

Smeentkin dijo:


> A mi me interesa. ¿Cual es el spread?



A mi tambien me interesa saber cual es el Spread.

...y la forma de hacerlo liquido lo mas rapidamente posible en caso de necesidad.

Te agracederia una respuesta rapida y concisa (Creo que me lo merezco al ser el Creador de Hilo hace casi 5 Añitos ya)


----------



## davidruiz (23 Abr 2013)

Respuesta corta:

NO HAY CONCEPTO DE SPREAD. 

Respuesta larga:

Rapaport fija los precios de los diamantes y los precios indicados son la media de los precios en el mercado del diamante de Nueva York.

Has comprado una piedra al 15% descuento se supone que la gente esta pagando por esa piedra un 15% mas normalmente en el mercado del diamante.

Cada diamante es diferente a otro diamante no como el oro que 1kg de oro de tal quilataje vale lo mismo . Un diamante es diferente a otro diamante y se negocia 1por 1 como cuando compras una casa que cada casa es unica y no 200mt de casa vale lo mismo que otros 200mt de otra casa ya que el precio dependera de lo que el vendedor de la casa pida, el lugar, la calidad y mil cosas mas pues cada piedra igual.


Ademas no compramos diamantes ya que ese no es el negocio simplemente porque ya de por si hay en stock mas de 2000 piedras disponibles diariamente. Estas piedras son las que se ofrecen al mercado sean inversores, joyeros, empresas, bancos, fondos de inversion o cualquier otro actor.
Las piedras que tenemos son o bien porque han sido talladas de los diamantes en bruto por los talleres de la empresa y lo manufacturamos o bien por algun cierre en la bolsa de diamantes que se necesite por alguna razon. Tampoco se pueden comprar brutos a cualquiera sino solo a unos proveedores especiales, ese es el criterio y no tiene nada que ver conque la piedra sea buena o mala que ello lo decide los laboratiorios normalmente GIA no nosotros ni nadie, GIA pone su certificado indicando claramente lo bueno o mala que sea la piedra no lo que diga otra persona.

Yo contructor te construyo una urbanizacion y te la vendo, igual me quedo unas viviendas para mi pero no te compro la que te he vendido no porque sea bonita o fea sino porque no es mi negocio ya que tengo viviendas en cualquier momento y no puedo estar negociando con personas individuales, eso si, si quieres y me compras una vivienda te la puedo poner a la venta si lo deseas, en eso no hay problema. Por la venta de esta vivienda (diamante) te cobramos un 3% del precio de venta que tu pones no nosotros ya que es tu vivienda y se tardara lo que se tarde en conseguir un comprador a ese precio.

_y la forma de hacerlo liquido lo mas rapidamente posible en caso de necesidad._

Lo que se tarde en conseguir un comprador, si pones tu piedra a precio bajo pues mas rapido. 
En las bolsas calcula unos 3 meses.

¿Cuanto es la media de vender un piso?. Ponlo a la mitad de la tasacion y yo te lo compro ahora mismo si es el que estoy buscando, ponlo por encima de la tasacion y espera a que alguien quiera pagartelo.

¿El porque en España es nefasto? Porque no hay negocio de diamantes en España, es ridiculo comparado con el resto de paises y las piedras ni tienen certifacados ni nada de nada y si quieres vender la piedra en 1 solo dia te van a pagar un -60% de lo que vale Rapaport ya que es a lo que estan acostumbrados a pagar a los ajenos al negocio porque ellos piensan en tener un margen de ganancia bastante bueno y te la quieren comprar a muy buen precio.
Piensa que ellos mismos cuando quieren comprar tienen que ir a Amberes y hacer negocios con empresas como la nuestra y somos nosotros quien suministramos nuestros diamantes a ellos, si ellos te compran el tuyo en España te van a negociar mucho mas a la baja, de ahi que es bueno disponer de la oportunidad de que tu piedra se mueva en las bolsas de diamantes no a nivel nacional pero si tienes comprador pues adelante, ahora en verano hay extranjeros que seguro que buscan piedras al menos aqui en la Costa del Sol llegan los rusos y si hay diamante en mano lo compran a buen precio.
Si lo vendes a joyeria piensa siempre que ellos tienen que ganar dinero con tu piedra (si no para que van a comprar) por lo que hay rebaja importante.


----------



## wolfy (23 Abr 2013)

davidruiz dijo:


> Respuesta corta:
> 
> NO HAY CONCEPTO DE SPREAD.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver.

No es por criticar, pero me parece que echa un Tufo a una mezcla de Afinsa, Preferentes y Tongo que echa para atras.

Lo importante esta en Negrita.

....Por cierto, intentar comparar una inversion (Ya sea Oro, Diamantes, Condones o Caramelos) con pisos creo que no es muy acertado en este Foro. :XX:


----------



## davidruiz (23 Abr 2013)

Es lo que son los diamantes.

Posibles opciones:

- los compras en joyerias, subastas, particulares, etc y lo luces y con los años intentas venderlo.

- Eres tu el joyero, vas y lo compras y montas tu negocio.

- Compras con la esperanza de vender y sacar beneficio

- Inviertes en el activo y buscas como hacerlo

En todas las opciones eres tu el responsable de saber que estas haciendo y para que lo haces, yo solo te comento lo que hay y nosotros somos los que suministramos los diamantes al mercado, luego las personas que hagan como deseen, seas joyero, banco, fondo de inversion, particular u otro actor.

Piensa que yo no te digo que tienes que hacer con el diamante, nosotros suministramos a todo el mundo, es bien simple. Lo que hagas es cuestion de cada uno y ofrecemos algunos servicios ademas del suministro pero nada mas lejos de nuestro interes que tener que decirle a cada uno lo que debe de hacer.


----------



## remonster (23 Abr 2013)

davidruiz dijo:


> Respuesta corta:
> 
> NO HAY CONCEPTO DE SPREAD.
> 
> blablablablabla....



Es decir...que compras algo que nadie te recompra de forma inmediata...:XX:

Esto significa, simple y llanamente, que lo que vendes no tiene valor. 

Y dices qu eno es un timo? :

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 14:32 ----------




davidruiz dijo:


> ¿El porque en España es nefasto? Porque no hay negocio de diamantes en España, es ridiculo comparado con el resto de paises y las piedras ni tienen certifacados ni nada de nada y si quieres vender la piedra en 1 solo dia te van a pagar un -60% de lo que vale Rapaport ya que es a lo que estan acostumbrados a pagar a los ajenos al negocio porque ellos piensan en tener un margen de ganancia bastante bueno y te la quieren comprar a muy buen precio.



Muy bien...o sea que un profesional no te lo recompra...y un particular no metido en el ajo te da como mucho 60% si consigues encontrar comprador...

O sea que a muy buenas el spread es de al menos un 80%...o sea que si inviertes 10.000 euros en diamantes, pierdes al instante 8.000.

Y dices que no es un timo????


----------



## carloszorro (23 Abr 2013)

Un par de preguntas de novato, veo ofertas en algunas piedras por ahí de hasta un 61% Rap ¿Esto es debido a la crisis actual de demanda, o estos descuentos son habituales en el largo plazo? 

Imaginemos que la demanda China vuelve a emerger de forma vigorosa en los próximos años ¿Esas mismas piedras podrían revenderse en el largo plazo por encima del Rap?


----------



## davidruiz (23 Abr 2013)

Remonster, es lo que hay.

Nadie te recompra un diamante al instante como nadie te recompra una casa, un yate o un Picasso al instante, si gusta o no gusta pues es cuestion de cada uno.

Si eso significa para ti que un Picasso no tiene valor pues ok, para ti no tiene valor para otros son millones.

Hace poco han comprado un diamante por mas de 81 Millones de $.

Diamonds.net - Princie Diamond Sets Record, Christie's Jewels Sale Tops $81M

si crees que es posible tener un comprador al instante para ello pues tu me diras y desde luego que si crees que eres mas inteligente ganando dinero que alguien quien puede gastarse 80 millones en una piedra pues tu me diras tambien. NO hace falta inveritir a esos niveles ya que nosotros a los inversores les ofrecemos a partir de 50000 USD y otros igual por menos, pero por si te interesa si hay disponible una piedra ahora mismo a otros 80 millones, solo tienes que pedirmela y comprarla pero no me digas a mi que haces con ella, igual si te ayudo luego a venderla pero yo no te la compro, no se donde no se entiende el concepto.

Que para ti invertir en diamantes es absurdo, ok. Pero otros lo hacen al igual que yo soy un perdedor inviertiendo en bolsa y con mi ignorancia puedo decir que es un juego absurdo y un fraude que solo pierdo dinero, pero Warren Buffet me dira que el problema soy yo no la bolsa.


----------



## remonster (23 Abr 2013)

davidruiz dijo:


> Remonster, es lo que hay.
> 
> Nadie te recompra un diamante al instante como nadie te recompra una casa, un yate o un Picasso al instante, si gusta o no gusta pues es cuestion de cada uno.
> 
> ...




No compares lo que no es comparable. Los objetos únicos o de colección es otro mercado diferente, intrínsecamente ilíquido. 

Pero aquí tú pretendes promocionar los diamantes de inversión y no creo que vengas al foro a dirigirte a aquellos que quieren invertir 80 millones en un diamante.

Si alguien se gasta 10.000 euros en un diamante (de los del montón....de los que hay a miles en el mercado...), si el mercado fuese honesto debería poder venderlo inmediatamente a un profesional a un precio no mucho menor. 

De otra manera no hay "diamantes de inversión".


----------



## davidruiz (23 Abr 2013)

Estas preguntas si son mas acertadas.

_Un par de preguntas de novato, veo ofertas en algunas piedras por ahí de hasta un 61% Rap ¿Esto es debido a la crisis actual de demanda, o estos descuentos son habituales en el largo plazo? 



El 61% suelen ser para piedras de menor calidad y con certificados no GIA, normalmente estan manufacturadas en la India y suelen ser compradas por joyeros para montar sus joyas.
Son aptas para los joyeros normales por el precio y porque pueden tener facil salida para ellos pero no suelen ser aptas para inversores en diamantes ya que necesitan de mayor calidad y pureza y es dificil que esten a ese descuento. Un descuento de piedras de max calidad con GIA que es lo ideal para inversiones suele estar entre el 9 y 20 %.

Imaginemos que la demanda China vuelve a emerger de forma vigorosa en los próximos años ¿Esas mismas piedras podrían revenderse en el largo plazo por encima del Rap? _

Las piedras de HK suelen tener menos descuento ya que son mejores porque los chinos compran con la intencion de invertir y tienen la bolsa en HK, pero evidentemente tambien tienen para joyeros a ese descuento con piedras de menor calidad. TIene que haber piedras para todo el mundo, inversores, joyeros, etc ... lo que no debes hacer es comprar una piedra como inversor que luego resulta que no es vendible a ese nivel porque es muy de baja calidad al igual que no tiene sentido que te gastes miles de dolares mas para tener un anillo que no sabes distinguir si es mejor o peor y es igual de bonito a tu vista.

Entre inversores es dificil que te paguen mas del Rapaport, a un particular con dinero si es posible venderle por encima ya que incluso asi se ahorra miles de dolares antes que comprarlo en una joyeria.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 15:37 ----------

_No compares lo que no es comparable. Los objetos únicos o de colección es otro mercado diferente, intrínsecamente ilíquido. _


Es que es mas como ese mercado y no como el oro, es lo que intento decirte. Cada piedra como cada cuadro es un mundo y se trata casi de la misma manera no como el oro que es oro y vale lo que vale el kg de oro.

_Pero aquí tú pretendes promocionar los diamantes de inversión y no creo que vengas al foro a dirigirte a aquellos que quieren invertir 80 millones en un diamante._

No me dirijo a nadie en particular y tampoco se que tiene o que quiere cada uno y tampoco estoy intentando venderle nada, solo estoy participando del foro.


_Si alguien se gasta 10.000 euros en un diamante (de los del montón....de los que hay a miles en el mercado...), si el mercado fuese honesto debería poder venderlo inmediatamente a un profesional a un precio no mucho menor. _


Es que eses es el problema, los diamantes del monton que tu dices solo valen para ponerselos y vestirlos y el dia de mañana pues igual le sacas algo, eso no son diamantes de inversion

_De otra manera no hay "diamantes de inversión". _

Si que los hay y son especialmente los que entran en este criterio:

Peso 1 quilate: 1.01 quilates y por encima
Claridad: De impecable (FL) a VS2
Color: De D a I
Corte: Calificado "muy buena"(VG) o mejor
Pulido: Calificado "muy buena" (VG) o mejor
Simetría: Calificado "muy buena"(VG) o mejor
Fluorescencia: Ninguna (NON o FNT) ó débil
Filetin: No es extra fina o extra gruesa.

Si son peores o mas pequeños se utilizan normalmente en joyerias y publico general, si son coloreados es para inversores con mas potencial y expertos y si encima son mayores a 10ct y el precio supera con creces los varios millones es para clientes o inversores muy especiales que necesitan o desean esa piedra en particular


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Abr 2013)

Los diamantes no tocarlos ni con un palo. No solo se necesitan *conocimientos especiales* para reconocerlo y valorarlo, además es un mercado controlado por una sola familia - que controla la oferta - y de pésima liquidez.

Como inversión tiene las mismas características que el arte, los coches clásicos y por qué no decirlo también, los sellos raros.


----------



## rujoya (23 Abr 2013)

Puff pa comprar diamantes estamos ara mismo tal y como están las cosas


----------



## davidruiz (23 Abr 2013)

_De otra manera no hay "diamantes de inversión". _


Si prefieres la contestacion de Rapaport en vez de la mia aqui la tienes, de todas maneras nosotros tambien somos miembros de Rapaport y con ellos estan nuestros diamantes a disposicion.

Investment Diamonds

_Los diamantes no tocarlos ni con un palo. No solo se necesitan conocimientos especiales para reconocerlo y valorarlo, además es un mercado controlado por una sola familia - que controla la oferta - y de pésima liquidez._

Como todo si no dedicas algo de esfuerzo en ver donde pones tu dinero, no lo hagas, es el mismo consejo que para cualquier otra cosa. Los conocimientos especiales para reconocerlos no los necesitas ya que para eso esta el certificado GIA, y para valorarlo esta Rapaport, solo necesitas saber leer. Otra cosa es que te pongas a comprar diamantes en la calle o particulares.
Los diamantes no estan controlado por una familia (De Beers), eso era hace 20 años en los diamantes en bruto, ni esto son diamantes en bruto ni estamos en los años 80-90.


_Como inversión tiene las mismas características que el arte, los coches clásicos y por qué no decirlo también, los sellos raros. _

Eso no te lo discuto, en parte es asi y en parte no ya que si hay mercado abierto de inversores como el caso que discutimos pero con sus caracteristicas especiales


----------



## carloszorro (23 Abr 2013)

Un par de gráficos:


----------



## davidruiz (23 Abr 2013)

_Puff pa comprar diamantes estamos ara mismo tal y como están las cosas _

Igual te lo estas planteando al reves, es presisamente ahora cuando mas gente lo necesita.
Preguntales a los chipriotas que han perdido su dinero si no hubieran preferido tenerlo invertido en diamantes o similares. Los diamantes son los activos refugio en casos extremos como pueden ser grandes crisis e incluso guerras mundiales.

Si mañana te quitan el dinero de España tambien lamentaras no haberlo tenido invertido en algo similar. Y para el que quiera sacar fuera de España dinero no tiene que hacer grandes cosas ni fraudelantas ni nada ya que hay acuerdos con bancos para hacer custodia de diamantes y en este caso nosotros tenemos con estas 3 entidades:

New York: JP Morgan Chase Bank, 270 Park Avenue, New York
Tel Aviv: Israel Diamond Exchange Enterprises (1965) Ltd.
Hong Kong: Bank of China, 71 Des Voeux Road, Central Hong Kong

Puedes buscar tu tu propia manera de poner a buen reacudo una parte de tu dinero, esta es simplemente una mas a tu disposicion, asi que si te planteas donde meter tu dinero si mañana nos llueve como a los chipriotas al menos ten estudiado donde lo mandas porque luego no hay tiempo para pensarlo y de un dia para otro no se puede hacer las cosas.

El problema es que estas mirando los diamantes como una persona normal que compra joyas por gusto, para eso evidentemente en tiempos de crisis no estamos para gastos superfluos, ese es el problema. Te lo planteas como articulo de lujo no como hacer una inversion y tener a buen recaudo una parte de tu dinero.


----------



## davidruiz (25 Abr 2013)

En que diamantes invertir??

Una de las respuestas:

http://idexonline.com/portal_FullEditorial.asp?id=37803


----------



## JorgeJuan (29 Abr 2013)

*El iva:*



davidruiz dijo:


> Querido forista una cosa es que inviertas mal y otra que acuses de fraude, creo que es bien diferente.
> Compres lo que compres en este mundo y lo vendas tienes el IVA??? o es que solo se lo haces a los diamantes y por eso deduces que es una estafa.
> 
> Entonces por tu regla de tres, a cuanto compras tu las coass que luego vendes????????????.
> ...



Veo que tienes voluntad pero no la aplicas a los negocios.

- EL ORO NO MANUFACTURADO SE COMPRA SIN IVA Y NO HAY NINGUNA OBLIGACION DE DECLARARLO.

- LOS FONDOS DE INVERSION NO LLEVAN IVA.

- LA COMPRA-VENTA DE ACCIONES NO LLEVA IVA.

.....ETC.

Seamos sinceros, si consideras que la compra de diamantes es inversión, pues adelante. Yo siempre buscaré que a la gente no se la engañe.

Un abrazo y doy por terminada una charla que no da para más.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 13:48 ----------

Perdona que vuelva a contestarte en relación a tus aportaciones:

Lo primero que debo de decirte es que has puesto "DEVERIA" cuando se escribe "DEBERIA". Es una pequeña observación que espero no te enfade.

Por otro lado efectivamente llevo más de 20 años que voy todos los meses a la bolsa de Amberes. A tu empresa ni la he visto ni se la espera. Pero eso no quiere decir que no exista, simplemente que yo no la conozco. 
Quien quiera ver la evolución de los diamantes en estos dos últimos años que vaya al link que indico:

IDEX Online Diamond Price Index

Yo me dedico a este negocio y por tanto los caminos para vivir honradamente de él los conozco. Me apasiona mi trabajo y a él me dedico. Pero podría vender camisas, coches ....etc. y no diría nunca que comprar camisas es una inversión. Simplemente trataría de vender aquello que me gusta con un beneficio que me permita vivir.

Yo lo que me pregunto es el porqué de intentar engañar a la gente. Aunque también se podría entender esta cuestión de otra manera, ¿porqué se habla de un tema sin el conocimiento previo de lo que se dice?.

Estoy seguro que tienes la mejor de las voluntades, pero también estoy seguro que, o bien desconoces el mundo del diamante o tus jefes no te dicen toda la verdad.

Como ya has podido ver hay productos de inversión que no tributan IVA, tú compras y vendes y cuando toque haces la declaración de la renta y pagarás por lo que te corresponda. 

Querido amigo, es mejor estar informado antes de hablar. Mira el gráfico y me dices si en estos últimos años la inversión que dices es rentable. Pero es más, estos precios son de PROFESIONALES. Dejemos que la gente disfrute de los diamantes para lo que nacieron, para disfrutarlos, para hacer obras de arte en joyería, y......, si el tiempo hace que el valor pagado sea inferior al que dejamos a hijos o nietos pues mejor que mejor. Cada cosa en su sitio.

Un abrazo fuerte

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 14:01 ----------




davidruiz dijo:


> _De otra manera no hay "diamantes de inversión". _
> 
> 
> Si prefieres la contestacion de Rapaport en vez de la mia aqui la tienes, de todas maneras nosotros tambien somos miembros de Rapaport y con ellos estan nuestros diamantes a disposicion.
> ...



*
YA LO QUE ME FALTABA POR OIR:*

Ahora me has dejado de PIEDRAS y YA NO TENGO PALABRAS

"de todas maneras nosotros tambien somos miembros de Rapaport y con ellos estan nuestros diamantes a disposicion."

RAPORT NO VENDE NI UN SOLO DIAMANTE QUERIDO AMIGO. A RAPAPORT NADIE LE DEJA DIAMANTES QUERIDO AMIGO.

Rapaport tiene socios a los que remite semanalmente la evolución (según él) de los precios de los diamantes según categorías. Pero RAPAPORT NO TIENE INVENTARIO DE DIAMANTES. Y ello es porque RAPAPORT se basa en su INDEPENDENCIA y no entra en la compra y venta de diamantes.

Saludos

Para ir a RAPAPORT:

Diamonds.net


----------



## davidruiz (1 May 2013)

Hola compañero.

Igual por escribir sobre la marcha no se explica uno bien y tambien se incurre en faltas y mas cuando no repaso lo que escribo.

Que los diamantes tengan IVA, eso depende de donde lo compres. Ya dije que si lo compras al descuento que lo compres ese es el precio otra cosa es el pais a donde va ese diamante y las tasas que tenga que pagar o no, aranceles, etc.

Los diamantes si vienen de EEUU, HK o Israel evidentemente no tienes el IVA, depende del pais a donde se envien tendran algun recargo pero no IVA. Espero que este aclarado

------------------------------------------
_YA LO QUE ME FALTABA POR OIR:

Ahora me has dejado de PIEDRAS y YA NO TENGO PALABRAS

"de todas maneras nosotros tambien somos miembros de Rapaport y con ellos estan nuestros diamantes a disposicion."

RAPORT NO VENDE NI UN SOLO DIAMANTE QUERIDO AMIGO. A RAPAPORT NADIE LE DEJA DIAMANTES QUERIDO AMIGO.

Rapaport tiene socios a los que remite semanalmente la evolución (según él) de los precios de los diamantes según categorías. Pero RAPAPORT NO TIENE INVENTARIO DE DIAMANTES. Y ello es porque RAPAPORT se basa en su INDEPENDENCIA y no entra en la compra y venta de diamantes.

Saludos_

----------------------------------------

*NO SE AHORA SI SOY YO EL QUE ESTA DE PIEDRA O NO NOS COMPRENDEMOS. *


Sobre Rapaport no es asi como dices. SI eres miembro de Rapaport tenemos entre todos diamantes para comprar y vender, tienes que ser Rapaport member y entrar en contacto con los demas miembros. 

Simple ejemplo (perfectamente ves que Rapaport tiene su inventario y nuestros diamantes forman parte de el):

Diamonds.net
RapNet Inventory Link

Y esto son algunos de los lugares donde nosotros somos miembros y estamos acreditados:

Diamond Industry Steering Committee 
Jewelers Vigilance Committee Jehttp://www.jvclegal.org/ 
Jewelry Information Center JIC - Jewelry Information Center - Source for fine jewelry and watch information
Jewelers Board of Trade Jewelers Board of Trade 3 reasons
Polygon Network Polygon trading network for jewelry professionals & online community | Polygon.net
Rapnet Diamond Trading Network RapNet - Diamond Trading Network
Diamond Dealers Club – New York Diamond Dealers Club - Home
Gemological Institute of America Home - GIA.edu
American Gem Society Jewelry Association | Top Jewelers | Diamond Education |
Canadian Diamond Code of Conduct Welcome- Canadian Diamond Code of Conduct
Diamond Manufacturers and Importers of America Welcome to DMIA
Israel Diamond Exchange Israel Diamond Industry | Israel Diamond Portal
China Diamond Exchange CDEX - ChinaDiamondEXchange.com
Shanghai Diamond Exchange SDE

Aparte de esto y demas cosas llevamos 15 años consecutivos en el TOP 25 de Israel.

No se la verdad, pero no me extraña del porque en España estamos como estamos.


----------



## remonster (1 May 2013)

davidruiz dijo:


> Hola compañero.
> 
> Igual por escribir sobre la marcha no se explica uno bien y tambien se incurre en faltas y mas cuando no repaso lo que escribo.
> 
> ...



::

Tú no tienes ni idea. Por supuesto que no te los van a dejar pasar por aduanas sin pagar lo que toque. 

¿En qué mundo vives?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 May 2013)

Así que lo de los diamantes, entre Amberes y Tel Aviv...mal asunto. Entre jainíes y judíos anda el juego.


Riesgo de ser desplumados MUY alto.


----------



## davidruiz (2 May 2013)

Remonster, esto es como el anterior post del compañero que dice que Rapaport no tiene inventario ni nada y lleva 20 años en el negocio y nunca lo habia escuchado como no habia escuchado nada de las inversiones en diamantes y como se realizan, simplemente no es asi y solo tienes que dar un click para ver como es. Que mas se puede hacer para que lo vea, ni idea.

Pues igual, simplemente te digo que si la piedra vale 50,000$ con el descuento Rapaport que sea tu pagas como mucho unos 500-1000$ entre seguros y demas historias por ser diamantes que evidentemente no se envia por SEUR, ahora que tu dices que no, que encimas pagas mas, pues ok que puedo hacer yo por desengañarte, yo te digo que no y tu dices que si, pues haz un pedido y si ves que te dicen que al final tienes que pagar eso pues dices ahhhhh no no , entonces no quiero y problema resuelto.

Mas no puedo decirte.


----------



## JorgeJuan (8 May 2013)

remonster dijo:


> A ver si aprendes a usar el foro y distingues mis preguntas de tus respuestas. Mis preguntas las he puesto en rojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No solo te doy las gracias por tu respuesta al INCREIBLE HOMBRE INVERSION, sino que veo que hay personas que NO SE DEJAN ENGAÑAR por "supuestos" hombres de negocios. Lo que es por mi parte te FELICITO.:|

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 19:43 ----------




davidruiz dijo:


> Hola compañero.
> 
> Igual por escribir sobre la marcha no se explica uno bien y tambien se incurre en faltas y mas cuando no repaso lo que escribo.
> 
> ...



*QUISE DEJAR CLARO EL OTRO DIA EL FIN DE ESTA CONVERSACION A TRAVES DE MI CONTESTACION. VEO QUE NO HAS ENTENDIDO NADA Y VOY A ACLARARTE LA CUESTION DE MANERA DEFINITIVA:*


En relación a las faltas de ortografía decirte que era una forma de empezar una conversación sin ningún ánimo de ofensa. Ahora paso a recontestarte:

*1.- SOBRE EL IVA:*

Si eres un particular SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE pagarás el IVA.
Si eres un profesional NO pagarás el IVA si lo compras en un país de la COMUNIDAD EUROPEA (si lo compras fuera de la COMUNIDAD EUROPEA PAGAS COMO PARTICULAR O PROFESIONAL). En este caso en la bolsa de Amberes puedes comprar sin IVA (profesional) y una vez lo vendas tienes que hacer tu IVA trimestral y pagar el 21% SIN NINGUNA POSIBILIDAD DE ESCAQUEO. La factura se hace en origen y se tramita e informa al país de origen del comprador. Tienes la obligación LEGAL de informar sobre la compra y tu contable pasarlo al apartado de EXISTENCIAS.

*2.- RAPAPORT: *

Por un lado debemos distinguir entre "EL RAPAPORT" en relación a DAVID RAPAPORT con "http://www.diamonds.net/" y "http://www.rapnet.com/" en cuanto a la comercialización de servicios. EL RAPAPORT es, como sabrás, la lista de diamantes SIN DESCUENTO, dicha lista la configuró DAVID RAPAPORT. Para consultarla hay que darse de alta en alguna de las páginas ya mencionadas. Yo lo estoy.

*3.- DIAMANTES DE INVERSION (TIMO ASEGURADO):*

Espero que te sirva de algo ver a los organismos que pertenezco y en los que aparezco:

IDEX Online - International Diamond EXchange

J. K. Diamonds Suppliers - Responsible Jewellery Council

No son tantos como los que tu muestras, pero al menos, y como verás mi empresa está ahí. En los links que pones no te veo ni a tí ni a tu empresa.

INSISTO E INSISTIRE: Los *DIAMANTES DE INVERSION* sólo existen para quienes comercializamos con ellos, y PONGO DIAMANTES DE INVERSION por no decir que no es sino DIAMANTES QUE VENDEMOS de manera legal a nuestros clientes sin DECIRLES que están haciendo una INVERSION. Lo de DIAMANTES DE INVERSION lo dejamos para quienes pretenden engañar. Lo siento pero es la pura verdad. Los diamantes (con carácter general) son para el sector de la joyería, para lucirlos y que quienes los compren se sientan a gusto con su compra y quien sabe si dentro de 20-30-40 años han ganado algo.

Pero (Y ESTO VA PARA TODOS LOS LECTORES) imagínate que alguien se cree lo que tú dices y compra hoy diamantes por 100.000$ en diamantes, mañana el Euro se va a 1.55; súmale a esto el 21% de IVA más gastos. PUES EL SUPUESTO INVERSOR VE MERMADA SU "INVERSION" EN UN 40% DE LA NOCHE A LA MAÑANA. Y eso contando con que alguien le compre su diamante a un precio similar al que pagó el diamante sin contar IVA, depreciación de la moneda ....etc.

Pero ahora me dirijo a tí:

Ya te contesté claramente que SI hay inversiones sin IVA, y ya te mencioné algunas, pero me alegra que otra persona te haya igualmente mencionado el ORO, que comprado sin manufacturar NO LLEVA IVA y tiene una liquidez inmediata (cuestión de minutos). 

Pues nada amigo...., sigo intentando convencer a pardillos que te irá bien, eso sí..., hay que tener estómago para luego dormir con la conciencia tranquila.

Un saludo
Karina :abajo:


----------



## JorgeJuan (8 May 2013)

*Diamantes de inversion. Dos graficos mas por si valen de algo*



carloszorro dijo:


> Un par de gráficos:



http://www.idexonline.com/image_portal/Home/Graph/Online_Driver.gif

Como se puede ver esto es muy sencillo, LOS GRAFICOS ESTAN PARA PONERLOS TODOS. Desde que DE DEBEERS DEJO DE CONTROLAR MAS DEL 60% y el mercado está abierto y hay crisis económica, LOS DIAMANTES BAJAN COMO CUALQUIER OTRO PRODUCTO.

Saludos al GRAFITERO


----------



## JorgeJuan (8 May 2013)

*Diamantes de inversion. Dos graficos mas por si valen de algo*

En los dos FICHEROS ADJUNTOS podemos ver que nuestro amigo se quedó parado en el 2010. ¿Porqué se para en ese año?, ¿No dispone de más gráficos?, ¿a tenido en cuenta el cambio $/€ a lo largo de todos estos años?, ¿la inflación?. ¿Porqué no pone los gráficos del oro desde las fechas que inicia los gráficos?, ¿porqué no pone el gráfico de la bolsa española de esas fechas?:

España: mejor momento para invertir en 30 años - pág. 2

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=56869&stc=1&d=1368036236

¡¡¡¡¡ Y POR CIERTO !!!!!!! ¿QUE TIENE QUE VER EL PRECIO DE LOS DIAMANTES ENTRE PROFESIONALES AL PRECIO QUE LO COMPRAN LOS PARTICULARES sea la compra donde sea?

Con toda sinceridad creo que aquí hay mucho cantamañanas. 

Un abrazo a todos y espero que sirva de lección todo lo dicho para quienes estén pensando en ser engañados.


----------



## JorgeJuan (8 May 2013)

POR CIERTO...........¿QUE LECHES TIENE QUE VER EL PRECIO DE LOS DIAMANTES DE LOS GRAFICOS CON EL PRECIO AL QUE LLEGA A LOS PARTICULARES LOS COMPREN DONDE LOS COMPREN?

Saludos


----------



## Perillán10 (12 May 2013)

JorgeJuan dijo:


> No solo te doy las gracias por tu respuesta al INCREIBLE HOMBRE INVERSION, sino que veo que hay personas que NO SE DEJAN ENGAÑAR por "supuestos" hombres de negocios. Lo que es por mi parte te FELICITO.:|
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 19:43 ----------
> 
> ...




Se veía venir... si es que se veía venir... ::


----------



## davidruiz (13 May 2013)

La verdad que uno termina alucinando.

Se supone que esto es un foro de inversion y no un recinto de gallos de peleas para ver quien es mas listo, quien sabe mas y que cosas mas segun el orgullo de cada uno. Es un simple foro y encima de inversion por lo que se supone que todos podrian tener provecho de ello y ver como es la inversion en todos los activos y por lo que incluye a este posts en los diamantes, pero no, no hay interes alguno salvo insultar y bla bla bla.

Yo puedo participar en un foro de inversion con lo que sea y me puede interesar inveritir o no, pero el saber no ocupa lugar y por desgracia aqui nadie esta interesado en ver un poco de como se mueve este negocio y solo hay interes en soltar cada cual sus lindeces.

Pues nada, no existe los diamantes de inversion que le vamos a hacer, solo existe lo que los foristas digan. Pues ok, cada cual con lo suyo y no me extraña que los españoles estemos como estamos con lo que se ve en un simple foro y de inversionistas. Da igual que se muestre lo que se muestre que el señor que vende joyas dice que solo el hace negocio y no existe mas, aunque el mundo entero gire y gire y en todos los paises existan inversores y las bolsas de diamantes esten ahi para inversores por todo el mundo. Da igual que España o se dedica al ladrillo o Bankiaillo y no tiene mas miras.

Pues nada, os dejo, es caso perdido nisiquiera informar al personal cada uno vive en su mundo.


----------



## remonster (13 May 2013)

davidruiz dijo:


> La verdad que uno termina alucinando.
> 
> Se supone que esto es un foro de inversion y no un recinto de gallos de peleas para ver quien es mas listo, quien sabe mas y que cosas mas segun el orgullo de cada uno. Es un simple foro y encima de inversion por lo que se supone que todos podrian tener provecho de ello y ver como es la inversion en todos los activos y por lo que incluye a este posts en los diamantes, pero no, no hay interes alguno salvo insultar y bla bla bla.
> 
> ...



Creo que has errado el tiro. Te has confundido, este no es un foro de pardillos. Mira los hilos a tu alrededor en este subforo y verás que no hay hilos sobre inversión en ladrillos, ni Bankias, ni preferentes, ni afinsas....etc...

Te hemos hecho preguntas básicas para cualquier inversión (spread de compra-venta, liquidez, transparencia del mercado, etc,etc) y no has sabido responder de forma satisfactoria. Creo que simplemente no tienes nivel para dar consejos de inversión en este foro. Además ha venido un profesional del mercado de diamantes para darte un rapapolvo y confirmar lo que sospechábamos todos. 

Ya sabes....a timar a forocoches...(y no creo que lo consigas tampoco...)


----------



## JorgeJuan (13 May 2013)

*Diamantes de inversion*

Querido amigo, este foro, si es de inversión, entonces es el lugar apropiado para contar y comentar lo que cada uno considere, legítimamente, sobre los comentarios e "irresponsabilidades" de otros foreros.

El dinero a mucha gente le cuesta ganarlo. Muchas personas luchan día sí, día también, para sacar a sus familias adelante; son momentos realmente difíciles para muchos. Me imagino que recuerdas el "TIMO DE LOS SELLOS". Este fraude tocó a muchos españoles tanto de clase alta, media y baja. Cada uno perdió según sus posibilidades.

Este Sr. que "vende joyas" has estado vendiendo diamantes (y sigue) durante muchos años de su vida. Como ya te mencioné viajo y compro diamantes fuera de nuestras fronteras y conozco el mundo de los diamantes al dedillo. Mis proveedores principales son sightholder, y entre ellos están los más importantes del mundo. Bien es cierto que el único mérito que tiene eso es el de haber trabajado y empezado desde abajo y mi éxito ha ido ligado a la honradez. Pero, y aunque a tí eso no te parezca gran cosa, es mi mejor carta de presentación. ¿Acaso no sería para mí interesante intentar convencer a la gente de que ME COMPREN DIAMANTES DE "INVERSION"?. Estaremos de acuerdo que algún pardillo caería, ¿verdad?. Pero en fin, ese no ha sido nunca mi camino y espero que no lo sea.

*He intentado hablarte con claridad pues es un tema muy serio como para no ser claro. He intentado advertir a la gente que pueda leer estos post´s que todos y cada uno de los diamantes existentes en el mundo se compran con su correspondiente impuesto sobre el valor añadido (en España IVA).*. Al negar un hecho tan cierto como este no demuestras otra cosa que o ignoras tal circunstancia, o te interesa decir lo que dices o que tu empresa los vende en B; yo no. En fin...., tú sabrás porque dices lo que dices.

Te voy a repetir como funciona esto. Si eres de la COMUNIDAD EUROPEA y compras en la Bolsa de Amberes NO PAGAS IVA como PROFESIONAL (sí si eres particular). Te hacen la factura correspondiente y en el momento de la venta en tu país declaras el IVA al 21%. Si los importas de países de fuera de comunidad europea tienes que declarar con la venta igualmente el 21%, y añadir a eso los gastos de compra en el país de origen. ASI DE SENCILLO.

Si echas un vistazo a los productos que SI son de INVERSION, te darás cuenta que (como ya te comenté) no llevan IVA. No pagan IVA los FONDOS DE INVERSION, LOS DEPOSITOS BANCARIOS, LAS LETRAS DEL TESORO, LOS PAGARES, EL ORO NO MANUFACTURADO .....etc. Existe un incipiente fondo de inversión sobre diamantes, ese fondo NO PAGA IVA. Pero tus diamantes y los míos SI.

¿TE PARECE UNA BUENA INVERSION EMPEZAR PERDIENDO UN 21% DEL DINERO EXPUESTO EN DIAMANTES?. Pero.....¿ACASO EL QUE COMPRA UN DIAMANTE GANA DINERO SEGUN LO COMPRA?. En relación a esto te voy a hacer una pregunta, según tú...¿cuanto tiempo ha de pasar para que una persona recupere su dinero cuando os compra a vosotros un diamante?, ¿le hablas de que los diamantes se compran en dólares y que está expuesto al cambio de divisa?, ¿le comentas que tanto tú, tus compañeros y tus jefes comen y tienen gastos que cubrir y que eso va incrementado (mas beneficio) en el precio de los diamantes?. 

Por último...., un diamante, y que nadie se equivoque, es un bien perdurable y que su lugar natural está en una joya. Con el tiempo (mucho) alcanzará el precio de compra, pero posiblemente eso lo vean nuestros nietos por mucho que se compre en Amberes, NY o Israel.

Un saludo muy cordial.

PD: por cierto, a España le hubiese ido mejor sin ladrillos, pero le irá mejor sin mentiras.


----------



## Perillán10 (13 May 2013)

JorgeJuan, ya que te veo dispuesto a explicar el tema éste de los diamantes, tengo una pregunta. 

Hace tiempo leí que en Isla Mauricio o Madagascar se podían comprar diamantes bastante bien de precio. Te les vendía el propio estado (por llamarlo así) y cuando salías de la isla te los daba. ¿que hay de cierto en eso? 

Pregunto porque solo veo hablar de Amberes, etc.

Sobre la "discusión" pues....es que se veía venir. Y cierto, todo iría mejor sin mentiras.


----------



## davidoff (24 May 2013)

*Diamantes que nunca serán de inversión*

Buen tema este de los diamantes de inversión. Me imagino que tendré la oportunidad de dar mi opinión en un futuro. Pero vaya por delantes que :XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Ago 2013)

Me sigue sin atraer esta inversión...a ver si alguien me convence


----------



## John Galt 007 (18 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Me sigue sin atraer esta inversión...a ver si alguien me convence



Los diamantes son la mayor concentracion de riqueza/cm3.

Cualquier Himbersor de altos vuelos deberia tener una cajetilla con unos cuantos diamantes. Como seguridad, si un dia te tienes que ir con lo puesto. Los diamantes no son detectables con detectores de metales.

Eso si, como inversion son un jodido desastre. Si compras y vendes preparate para perder un 30% mínimo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Ago 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Los diamantes son la mayor concentracion de riqueza/cm3.
> 
> Cualquier Himbersor de altos vuelos deberia tener una cajetilla con unos cuantos diamantes. Como seguridad, si un dia te tienes que ir con lo puesto. Los diamantes no son detectables con detectores de metales.
> 
> Eso si, como inversion son un jodido desastre. Si compras y vendes preparate para perder un 30% mínimo.



Buena exposicion.

Gracias

Por cierto en la pagina de el ando.... Vi alguno que me gusto, sabe alguien si esta incluido iva ?


----------



## duval81 (23 Jul 2014)

Resubo para comentar que conozco a alguien que ha comprado un pequeño diamante en bluenile y que ha llegado en perfectas condiciones y con su certificado GIA. Ha tardado menos de una semana en llegar.

Teniendo en cuenta que en joyerías le pedían unos 700 euros por una alianza sencilla (aproximadamente 3 gramos oro 18 k)con un diamante de 0,15 color H, claridad SI1 y que ha pagado 300 por uno de 0,28 color G claridad SI1. Dudo que el precio de fabricar el anillo sea tanto como para no compensar la jugada. Esperemos que no se haya equivocado.

Veremos que me cuenta en días venideros.


----------



## carloszorro (7 Nov 2014)

Me han ofrecido esto. ¿Os parece caro o barato?







Anlage-Diamant 1,00 Carat lupenrein


----------

